# Rhoihessekurbeler_Reloaded



## Blapper_66 (26. Januar 2009)

So,
ich habb die Schnauz voll,ab jetz werd doh enoigeschribbe,un wer ned pariert fliecht enaus, BASTA!!!


----------



## Blapper_66 (27. Januar 2009)

Servus Zsamma,

..wer issen am Dunnersdaach als Gastfahrer debei??

Alla


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lp510 (27. Januar 2009)

Blapper_66 schrieb:


> Servus Zsamma,
> 
> ..wer issen am Dunnersdaach als Gastfahrer debei??
> 
> Alla



Hallo,
ich denke mal....ich bin da....
lg und bis Donnerstag....


----------



## Blapper_66 (27. Januar 2009)

ei subber...

..herzlische glickwunsch,host de ersde oidraach gmacht,isch gebb deer aach e weize aus...pech fer die onnere

Alla

Gruß


----------



## lp510 (27. Januar 2009)

Blapper_66 schrieb:


> ei subber...
> 
> ..herzlische glickwunsch,host de ersde oidraach gmacht,isch gebb deer aach e weize aus...pech fer die onnere
> 
> ...



ich nehm dich beim Wort...das erst geht auf dich....
Grüße aus dem Rheingau


----------



## biologist (27. Januar 2009)

Eigentlich hätte ich auch mal wieder Lust, aber DI+DO liegt bei mir halt immer Schwimmtraining an. Und in Anbetracht des Schwimmtrainingsstandes und des Ironman 70.3 im August, muss sich da was tun 
Ansonsten sieht man sich hoffentlich am 14.2 - ist noch wer dabei außer Ritter_Hundt?


----------



## cachaca (27. Januar 2009)

biologist schrieb:


> Eigentlich hätte ich auch mal wieder Lust, aber DI+DO liegt bei mir halt immer Schwimmtraining an. Und in Anbetracht des Schwimmtrainingsstandes und des Ironman 70.3 im August, muss sich da was tun
> Ansonsten sieht man sich hoffentlich am 14.2 - ist noch wer dabei außer Ritter_Hundt?




Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin - wie immer ! - am Do. wieder dabei.

@biologist:
Ich hatte mich auch für den 14.2. angemeldet - wäre also auch dadebei.
Ansonsten schaffen Blapper und ich es - fast regelmäßig - auch am Mi eine gemeinsame Tour hinzubekommen. Wenn Dir der Termin besser passt - melde Dich.

P.S.: morgen am Mi. gehts bei mir ausnahmsweise leider nicht...


----------



## klaus1 (27. Januar 2009)

Werde am Donnerstag aller Wahrscheinlichkeit auf der Matte stehen.


----------



## biologist (27. Januar 2009)

Morgen bin ich leider schon im Taunus unterwegs. Aber ich schau demnächst mal...


----------



## freeclimb (27. Januar 2009)

Allaa guuud,
am Dunnersdach is die Horniss´ geölt und hoffentlisch die Aggus noch gelaade...

Ohne Ausred´, isch bin debei.

Am 14. sin mer uff´m Rückweg aus´m Schnee - denkt an uns, wo auch immer mer im Schdau schdehe duhe.

Dunnersdach!


----------



## Blapper_66 (28. Januar 2009)

Subber,

...mosche sin mer joh rischdisch viel   

Alla..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blapper_66 (29. Januar 2009)

...Herrlisch Wedder heit..des werd Subber heit obnd

Alla


----------



## Blapper_66 (30. Januar 2009)

Servus Leutz,

Danke fer die herrlisch Ausfahrt gestern obnd,un des mit 6 leut,en Mythos erlebt soi Auferstehung

Alla


----------



## lp510 (30. Januar 2009)

Blapper_66 schrieb:


> Servus Leutz,
> 
> Danke fer die herrlisch Ausfahrt gestern obnd,un des mit 6 leut,en Mythos erlebt soi Auferstehung
> 
> Alla


 


Ja, danke das ich als Gast dabei sein durfte....


----------



## klaus1 (30. Januar 2009)

Hab wohl gestern schwer geschächeltallerdings was in der Nacht und Heute abging war das gestern ein Zuckerschlecken.
Vielen Dank im speziellen an Simone, die sich so nett um mich gekümmert hat.
Karin solche Gäste wie dich sehen wir gerne bei uns. eventuell wirst Du auch noch Vollmitglied


----------



## lp510 (30. Januar 2009)

klaus1 schrieb:


> Hab wohl gestern schwer geschächeltallerdings was in der Nacht und Heute abging war das gestern ein Zuckerschlecken.
> Vielen Dank im speziellen an Simone, die sich so nett um mich gekümmert hat.
> Karin solche Gäste wie dich sehen wir gerne bei uns. eventuell wirst Du auch noch Vollmitglied



Oh, danke für die Blumen....
das mit deiner Gesundheit tut mir leid, hoffe es geht dir schon wieder etwas besser....

lg


----------



## Blapper_66 (2. Februar 2009)

@Klaus1

...dir GUTE BESSERUNG,mach hin,dasde am Dunnersdaach widder debei bisd...

Alla

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeclimb (3. Februar 2009)

Blapper_66 schrieb:


> Servus Leutz,
> Danke fer die herrlisch Ausfahrt gestern obnd,un des mit 6 leut,en Mythos erlebt soi Auferstehung
> Alla



Ei dann mache mer des am Iwwermorje grad widda.

Isch sach nur: "Rhoihessekurbeler - Reloaded - Teil Zwei - Jetzt erschd reschd"


----------



## cachaca (3. Februar 2009)

morgen (Mi, 4.2.) "Vorglührunde", üblicher Treff, irgendwann ab 18.00 Uhr. Wer is dabei?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (3. Februar 2009)

Ei Ihr seid ja hier am babbele wie mer hier an de Bergstroß.


----------



## freeclimb (4. Februar 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Ei Ihr seid ja hier am babbele wie mer hier an de Bergstroß.



Ei schwätz ned - die Bergstroß leiht doch allsemol faschd im Ried - wos het dann des mit de Bersch zu dunn? 

Des mit´m Dialeggt liegt newebei on unser Kinnerschtubb - moini leit in Herschhorn!
Fer on Oreweller is des reschd noh am Wasser gebaut. Was´n Berfellener wisse missd.
Ewwa (awwer) hier sinn die Roihessekurbeler (reloaded)
Dialeggtmäsisch is awwer (ewwa) do der ORHK zustännisch.

Wie iss - kimmste-mol riwwa unn fährschde mol mit?
Konn ah eh hardtail soi - mer sin ned so.
Middwoch 18:00 orra Dunnerschdach, 19:00, Kreisel an de Stadthall.

Alla schildkröht58, mer sieht sisch.

B.S.: Ei kennsch´d Du die Katakomb noch?
Orra´s Moonleid?


----------



## freeclimb (4. Februar 2009)

cachaca schrieb:


> morgen (Mi, 4.2.) "Vorglührunde", üblicher Treff, irgendwann ab 18.00 Uhr. Wer is dabei?



Normalement - blappöööör,
mais aujourd´hui, c´est moi aussi.

Ä bissl wadde - de job hert um 5 ned uff.
Isch be´eil misch awwer.


----------



## Blapper_66 (4. Februar 2009)

Servus Leutz,

heit obnd is treffe beim cachacca,so geeche sechs uhr wolle mer los...un e logger ründsche dreje GA1...

moje obnd,treffe,wie immer,um sibbe am kreisel vun de stadthall...

emol geschbannd ob unser Gastfahrer aach widder debei sin.....

Alla

Gruß
Blapper


----------



## lp510 (4. Februar 2009)

Blapper_66 schrieb:


> Servus Leutz,
> 
> heit obnd is treffe beim cachacca,so geeche sechs uhr wolle mer los...un e logger ründsche dreje GA1...
> 
> ...


 

Hi, 

ich werd wohl am Donnerstag auch dabei sein....

Gruß
lp510


----------



## lp510 (5. Februar 2009)

Heute ist hier ja nix los!!!!


----------



## Blapper_66 (5. Februar 2009)

lp510 schrieb:


> Heute ist hier ja nix los!!!!



woher willsdn des wisse,konnsde joh garned seje


----------



## freeclimb (5. Februar 2009)

Ich bin um siwwe am Kreisel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lp510 (9. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
schaut mal ich hab da was gefunden was ich echt ne nette Veranstaltung finde...ich war da 2006 zum schauen und hatte viel Spaß....

http://www.structed.com/sis/?page_id=424

wäre das nicht mal was zum mitmachen???  

Grüße
lp510


----------



## cachaca (9. Februar 2009)

... das wär mal ne Alternative zum 24h-Rennen. Das Höhenprofil sieht auch vielversprechend aus.... und da bin ich wieder aus meinem Urlaub zurück.

Also ich könnte dabei sein


----------



## lp510 (9. Februar 2009)

Also, ich denke ich werde es fahren...hoffe nur das ich nicht als solo-fahrerin dabei sein muß


----------



## biologist (11. Februar 2009)

So jetzt nochmal die Frage in die Runde: wer wäre am Samstag eigentlich alles dabei? Ich bin noch am überlegen, ob die Tour tatsächlich Sinn macht. Ich war am Samstag im Taunus 2h Laufen und da wars mitunter, wenn auch nur teilweise, ordentlich eisig auf den Wegen. Hinzu kommt eben, dass es nach den ganzen Regenfällen da übel aussehen dürfte. Daher bin ich selbst am überlegen, ob ich nicht besser laufen gehe. Zumindest bin ich dann nach 3h wieder daheim


----------



## cachaca (11. Februar 2009)

@biologist:
Ich würde es wg. den Strecken- und Wetterverhältnissen auch verschieben wollen.


----------



## Blapper_66 (12. Februar 2009)

...was freu isch misch uff heit obnd


----------



## freeclimb (13. Februar 2009)

Hoffentlisch wars´ schee gestern obnd!

Mir ham ah ganz arg an Eisch gedacht - ehrlisch!  

Unn dann simma in die Sauna - mit unsere Cross Country Adiletten.
Aber seht selwer:


----------



## Blapper_66 (24. Februar 2009)

So, ihr Leutz,

..aaach wenn fer de ohn oddä onnere die närrisch zeid nie vobei is, ab Dunnersdaach wern die ledsde promille widder enausgeschwidsd...

alla..


----------



## freeclimb (25. Februar 2009)

Alla gu~ut!

Kumm von Münsche, Abfaad um fuffzeh Uhr, könnt knapp wern.
Ansonschde bin isch zum Rausschwitze do.
Rad is uffgebummt unn Socke gebüschelt.

Alla gu~ut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blapper_66 (5. März 2009)

Servus Leutz,

Haddes Drenning werd heit emol dem Wedder zum Opfer falle

machd nix, wer lusd hot,mer treffe uns um 8 im BeFo

Gruss

ORHK


----------



## Blapper_66 (12. März 2009)

..So en Mist abber aach.....

Servus Leutz,

Haddes Drenning werd heit emol widder em Wedder zum Opfer falle

machd nix, wer lusd hot,mer treffe uns um 8 im BeFo

Gruss

ORHK


----------



## Blapper_66 (13. März 2009)

..en scheene Obnd war des gesdern,...herrlisch un lusdisch wars, aach emol ohne giggel unnerweechs zu soi....

alla

Gruß

Thr"O"


----------



## klaus1 (13. März 2009)

Ei ich war gonz überrascht  meiner Evelin hot des jo mit eich rack und sauber gefalle, ich halts jo net aus.
Fängt die jo heit moin beim Frühstick schon widder oh, ich glabs doch bald net.


----------



## Blapper_66 (17. März 2009)

RRRRRRISCHDISCH......

...was werd des de Dunnersdaach so schey wern...subberwedder...

alla

The"O"


----------



## Blapper_66 (20. März 2009)

Danke Leutz,

wor widder e schey Tour mit eich, e bissje frisch, abber sunschd ok!!

alla

The"O"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lp510 (26. März 2009)

Hi Jungs und Mädels,

ich meld mich mal für heute ab....so ein :kotz:Wetter,
wünsch euch en schönes Wochenende....
und vielleicht sehen wir uns ja die nächste Woche bei schönem Wetter...

lg lp510


----------



## Blapper_66 (26. März 2009)

...meld mich aach heit ab

...bin ned fit:kotz:

alla


----------



## klaus1 (26. März 2009)

lp510 schrieb:


> Hi Jungs und Mädels,
> 
> ich meld mich mal für heute ab....so ein :kotz:Wetter,
> wünsch euch en schönes Wochenende....
> ...



Och jetzt bin ich abber traurig.


----------



## Blapper_66 (1. April 2009)

Servus Sportsfreunde un Freundinne,

...fer mosche gibds kah ausred,herrlisch wedder habbe mer,also,all uff de Giggel un zum Treffpunkt kumme....

...un wenns geed,bidde pünktlisch!!


Alla,bis Mosche

Gruß The"O"


----------



## redfoxy (2. April 2009)

wenn ich es noch nicht verlernt habe und mein rad vom staub und spinnweben befreit ist, bin ich heute abend mit von der partie ;-)


----------



## Blapper_66 (2. April 2009)

...Ach du Schei***,doh bin ich joh heit obnd umgebbe nur vun Frauenpower...schey werd des..

Alla dann....bis späder Mädels....


----------



## klaus1 (2. April 2009)

Bin zwar glab ich ko Mädel abber ich will ach kumme


----------



## lp510 (3. April 2009)

*Hallo Jungs und Mädels,*

*danke für die schöne Feieradend-Runde....*

*Grüße lp510*


----------



## klaus1 (4. April 2009)

Des war eh schee Auasfahrt mit den ganze stattliche Weibsbilder do bin sogar ich jetzt emohl mitgekumme.

Allerdings das die Bedienung net was was eh pann is , will mer lo net so in die kopp.


----------



## lp510 (4. April 2009)

*Ei klausi....
mir fraue habe ja all nicht so schnell gemacht...wege dir!!!!!
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus1 (8. April 2009)

Ei was muss ich denn do lese, so lieb habt ihr mich alle das ihr extra longsam fahrt wem alte Mann. Do bedank ich mich abber rescht herzlisch.
Moie Obend kennt ihr widder rase do kann ich net kumme, muss mei neue Räder beim Steve in Alzey abhole.Kann höschtens noch emol später in die Kneip kumme, wenn Du dann wiedder miede bischt.


----------



## lp510 (8. April 2009)

Ei Klaus,

da bin ich aber traurig das du nicht da bist....morgen abend....
wollte doch wieder brav hinten mit dir fahren.....

lg lp510


----------



## redfoxy (8. April 2009)

ihr lieben,

freeclimb und redfoxy sind mosche leider doch nicht dabei: wir müssen morgen abend schon ostereier schiessen in der pfalz, damit mer an den ostertagen was zu kauen haben 

viele bunte ostereier und süsse häschen!!!


----------



## Blapper_66 (17. April 2009)

..herrlisch war des widder gesdern, subber....


alla


----------



## klaus1 (17. April 2009)

Jetzt kapier ich gar nicht , wo wart ihr in Gottes Namen, ich war an der Kneipe zumindest und Ihr????


----------



## Blapper_66 (23. April 2009)

@ Alle

...wer isn heit debei???


----------



## lp510 (23. April 2009)

*Hallo,

ich leider nicht  ...die Arbeit hat mich gerufen und ich habs auch noch gehört....

grüße LP510
*


----------



## Deleted140621 (23. April 2009)

isch nedd, habb mer es schlisselbooh gebroche, wie jo jeder waas un ausserdem bin isch joh eh ausgedreede !

un dann beschdeeht jo nach wie vor immer noch die latente gefahr alloons am dreffpunkt dohzuschdehe. de aame klaus *kobbschiddel*,
abber dohdemidd is bei der rhk bzw rhk-r immer zu reschne !


----------



## Blapper_66 (23. April 2009)

un dann beschdeeht jo nach wie vor immer noch die latente gefahr alloons am dreffpunkt dohzuschdehe. 


..wenn mer zu spääd kimmd, selber schuld...

...abber was e gligg gibds heit handys


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted140621 (23. April 2009)

de ORHK reschdferddischd sisch,. . . . wahnsinn !


----------



## Blapper_66 (23. April 2009)

LANCE4 schrieb:


> de ORHK reschdferddischd sisch,. . . . wahnsinn !





........Fremdkörbber RAUS!!!!!:kotz:


----------



## Deleted140621 (23. April 2009)

aaach des niewoo is gleischgeblibbe, isch hädds wisse misse !

wenischsdens is the thread jezz widder bissie "hochgeschubbst worn", is jo toode hoose hier alles !

alla, isch verabscheu misch widder. . . .


----------



## Blapper_66 (23. April 2009)

LANCE4 schrieb:


> aaach des niewoo is gleischgeblibbe, isch hädds wisse misse !
> 
> wenischsdens is the thread jezz widder bissie "hochgeschubbst worn", is jo toode hoose hier alles !
> 
> alla, isch verabscheu misch widder. . . .



...hier werd nur noch des nödischsde enoigeschribbe....abber..unwissende wisse immer mehr...was e gligg gibds PN


----------



## Deleted140621 (23. April 2009)

desdeweesche iss des forum jo aach doh !  un unner vielen lokalen
bikern aach bekannt ! das "rhk-r persönliche nachrichtenforum" im öffentlichen virtuellen raum ! ein novum !

hier mal was zur geschichte, der ursprung der begrifflichkeit "forum".
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forum_(Platz)

da habbe die sich frieher aach all uffem blazz getroffe un habbe dann persönliche nachrichte ausgetauscht. wahrscheinlisch ins ohr getuscheld. 

die römer warn schunn frieher ihre zeit weit voraus !


----------



## Blapper_66 (23. April 2009)

..horschdn eich ohh, de lance...des schlisselboh gebroche, weil er ned emol gradaus faan konn, un dann hier im MTB-Forum de digge mache...Subber...wann hottern wieder soi nechsd kontroll???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted140621 (23. April 2009)

des is hier alles oohfach doi paradedissziblieen !  achdung exdreem lol

feddisch, aus un schluß jezz.

abrooboo digge, was machd dann des allgemeine köbbergewischddsjuning bei de rhk-r, immer noch drennkossd ?


----------



## Blapper_66 (29. April 2009)

..Unglaublisch abber wahr, de ORHK is moje ned da


...viel schbass moje ihr Dreggsegg...


----------



## freeclimb (30. April 2009)

...und wir sind sind aus der sonnigen Südpfalz zurück und wollten heute mit schicken Geschichten von Hunden, Katzen, Grautieren und Pferden protzen....

Nuu guut, dann geht´s in die Metro, Steaks kaufen.

@ RHK: Aber nächste Woche geht´s auf die Piste, oder?


----------



## Gazzella (30. April 2009)

... wenn keiner mit mit fahren will ;-( dann komme ich heute auch nicht...
Bis bald mal
Gazzella


----------



## klaus1 (30. April 2009)

Ei ich wär zumindest in die Kneip gekumme, fahrn konn ich leider net, bin am Arm verletzt. Jetzt muss ich in moin Elend ach noch ganz dahom hocke.


----------



## Blapper_66 (4. Mai 2009)

..wenns wedder mitspielt bin ich uff jeden fall doh...wobei ich müssd ersd emol moin giggel butze, hängt noch de gonze schlambes vum rheingau gesdern droh...heidenei...

Alla


----------



## cachaca (4. Mai 2009)

ich bin am nächsten Do. (7.5.) (ENDLICH   !!!) wieder dabei. Das Wetter scheint ja auch mitzuspielen ...

Ei ich freu mich schon....


----------



## lp510 (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
ich nicht...hab am Do die Prüfung vom Landessportbund...mit den Kids....

lg lp510


----------



## freeclimb (5. Mai 2009)

Mal wieder...

Sella Ronda Bike day 2009:

http://www.sellarondabikeday.com/

Höhenprofil:
http://www.sellarondabikeday.com/images/hoehenprofil_sellarondabikeday.pdf 

Am Sonntag, den 12.07.2009 werden von 9.00 bis 15.30 Uhr alle Dolomitenpässe (Sella, Grödner, Pordoi und Campolongo) ausschließlich den Radfahrern zur Verfügung stehen.
Die Teilnehmerzahl ist unbegrenzt!
Also auch noch Platz für 5-10 Roihesse.

Also ich finds landschaftlich sehr eindrucksvoll.

LG,
freeclimb.


----------



## Deleted140621 (5. Mai 2009)

freeclimb schrieb:


> Also auch noch Platz für 5-10 Roihesse.
> 
> Also ich finds landschaftlich sehr eindrucksvoll.
> 
> ...


 
Zuschauer die Athleten durch begeisterndes Verhalten zu sportlichen Höchstleistungen bringen, sind bei jeder Sportveranstaltung gern gesehene Gäste, sogar wenn diese aus Rheinhessen anreisen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeclimb (6. Mai 2009)

Ich muß morsche ab 20:15 in Ginsheim sein.
Führt keen Garaschedoor dran vorbei.

Dabei hädd isch eisch gernemol ´s neie Driggoo gezeigt.

Mache mer dann näkschd Woch.

Fährt wer am Samschdag?


----------



## lp510 (6. Mai 2009)

LANCE4 schrieb:


> Zuschauer die Athleten durch begeisterndes Verhalten zu sportlichen Höchstleistungen bringen, sind bei jeder Sportveranstaltung gern gesehene Gäste, sogar wenn diese aus Rheinhessen anreisen.




*Warum stellt sich so ein Typ wie diese Lance4 nicht einfach an den Treffpunkt und sagt da mal seine Meinung...
hat der Kerl angst davor sein Gesicht zu zeigen...
oder ist es die angst davor das die Mädels ihn in Grund und Boden fahren???

aber sich immer verstecken und nur schlechte Luft zu machen ist echt zum:kotz:


*


----------



## Blapper_66 (7. Mai 2009)

lp510 schrieb:


> *Warum stellt sich so ein Typ wie diese Lance4 nicht einfach an den Treffpunkt und sagt da mal seine Meinung...
> hat der Kerl angst davor sein Gesicht zu zeigen...
> oder ist es die angst davor das die Mädels ihn in Grund und Boden fahren???
> 
> ...



Servus Zsamma,

..immer schey logger bleibe, mer sin doch alles erwachsene leud, lossd emol die emotione ausse vor....des werd sich schun irschendwann kläre...mer muss ebe nur e bissje geduld habbe...so isses leebe.
..un wenn ebbes zu kläre is, dann wisse die leut, die betroffe sin, schun was zu mache iss, also, raushalde, drenniere und dann enoihalde.....


Alla

The"O"


----------



## Blapper_66 (7. Mai 2009)

...Was e Goil Wedder heit widder...

...bis späder ihr Dreggsegg un Seggelscher....


Alla


----------



## Ivonnche (7. Mai 2009)

Weiß nicht ob ich es schaffen werde, wird sich letzte Minute entscheiden  Und das bei dem genialen Wetter.


----------



## klaus1 (7. Mai 2009)

Bin e bißche Entdeischt ihr Leid, wo in Gottes Name wart ihr dann, ich war do.


----------



## freeclimb (7. Mai 2009)

klaus1 schrieb:


> Bin e bißche Entdeischt ihr Leid, wo in Gottes Name wart ihr dann, ich war do.


Werd Zeid, dass der die Gazella zeische dud, wie mer midm GBS umgeit.

GBS = Globales Bierkneipe Suchsystem

Äwwa vielleischt is die BeFo-Kantine ned adäkwaht.

Am Samschdach geht noch die oi oder annere Stund.
Wie wärs mit´m gefühlvolle Ausritt uff´m erschde und zwotte Blatt?
Sozusache die "Tour um de Eckesturm" ??

(Hab eisch heit beneid, wesche dem Wedder)

Gruß,
freeclimb.


----------



## Deleted140621 (8. Mai 2009)

klaus1 schrieb:


> Bin e bißche Entdeischt ihr Leid, wo in Gottes Name wart ihr dann, ich war do.


 
mista schoobreek un isch haabbe gessdern dann aach noch gewadd in de geißstubb in hahnem,.....wo wart ihr in gottes namen ?

was issen des fer eh organisation ?

es werdd sich nie ennern ! 

@freeclimb
am wocheend werdd nur midd freunde gebeiggd donnersdaachs mittlerweile wohl aach !


ACHTUNG, dieser Post könnte Teile von Sarkassmus un Ironie beeinhalten, bitte nicht gleich wieder die abgsägte Pumpgun durchladen !


----------



## freeclimb (8. Mai 2009)

@ Blapper,

wonn is doin Gickl am Samschdach gebuzzd?
Isch hab 2-3 Stund, bevor isch die Muddadagsbäckerie ofange muß. 

Sache mer so geje 10:30? 
Unne am Kreisel oder kumm isch nach Sörgenloch D.C.?

Gruß,
freeclimb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeclimb (8. Mai 2009)

Kleine Voranmeldung:

In KW35, also 22.8. bis 27.8.2009 planen wir,
ins Leutaschtal zu fahren.

Also Zugspitzumrundung, Karwendel hoch & runter, Vorderriss, Isarquellen, Eng, Großer & Kleiner Arhornboden, Karwendelhaus, Coburgerhütte, Seebensee.

Also wer Lust hat, mein altes Revier mit nem echt guten Guide,
aber miesem Radler, kennen zu lernen, der kann ja mal seinen Urlaub vorplanen...

(Ich zieh zu den Touren auch meine Lederhosen an) 

Ne Empfehlung:

http://www.leutascherhof.at/ 

Gruß,
freeclimb.


----------



## Blapper_66 (12. Mai 2009)

:kotz::kotz:

...ich sej schwadds fer de Dunnersdaach des werd nur middem vollköbberkondoom geje..

...so en misd abber aach...

alla

The"O"


----------



## freeclimb (12. Mai 2009)

Blapper_66 schrieb:


> :kotz::kotz:
> 
> ...ich sej schwadds fer de Dunnersdaach des werd nur middem vollköbberkondoom geje..
> 
> ...



Ei heit is doch erschd Dienschdog!
Des wedd schun widda mit Deine Aage.
E paar Droppe noi unn die Polleallergie geid fodd von alleenz.


----------



## Blapper_66 (12. Mai 2009)

freeclimb schrieb:


> Ei heit is doch erschd Dienschdog!
> Des wedd schun widda mit Deine Aage.
> E paar Droppe noi unn die Polleallergie geid fodd von alleenz.



..ich hun doch koh ....nur geeche zegge...

...un mid e paar dröbscher gebb ich mich aach ned zufridde, wenn dann e Weize..im gonze


----------



## Deleted140621 (12. Mai 2009)

freeclimb schrieb:


> Kleine Voranmeldung:
> 
> In KW35, also 22.8. bis 27.8.2009 planen wir,
> ins Leutaschtal zu fahren.
> ...


 
@cachaca

steht das kreditangebot noch ?
ok, war weit vor der rezession. . . . .,aber vielleicht können wir ja über den zinssatz noch verhandeln, nominal natürlich !

tja so ist das halt als zweifacher familienvater mit "one in, all out"


hier noch ein wirtschaftlicher bike-tip für die "zwergallee-biker" unter den rhk" auf feinkost süd niveau !
http://www.bike-touren-harz.de/ 

günstiger wird es wohl nur im elbsandsteingebirge. . . .

aber der anblick der lederhosen von freeclimb ist sicherlich unbezahlbar !

auf geht's ins leutaschtal, leider überschneidet sich der abfahrtstermin mit meinem familienurlaub an der costa brava, wäre gerne dabei gewesen !

hinweis: dieser post könnte in teilen sarkasmus und blanke ironie enthalten.


----------



## cachaca (13. Mai 2009)

Moin, moin alle Zusammen,

für morgigen Donnerstag gibt es folgende Wettervorhersage:

*Deutscher Wetterdienst
Wettervorhersage für Deutschland

Im Südwesten viel Sonnenschein, sonst wechselnd wolkig, im 
Norden und Nordosten teils heftige Gewitter.   

Wetterlage:
Am Südrand eines kräftigen Hochs über Skandinavien gelangt  
weiterhin trocken-warme Luft in den Süden und Westen Deutschlands. 
Sonst bestimmen Tiefausläufer mit feuchter und 
teils schwül-warmer Luft das Wettergeschehen, wobei im Norden 
und Nordosten Schauer und Gewitter entstehen. 


Vorhersage:
Heute Abend scheint südlich der Mittelgebirge die Sonne, und 
es bleibt trocken. Sonst ist es teils heiter, teils sonnig.  
In der Nacht zum Donnerstag fällt im Norden und Nordosten 
schauerartiger Regen, anfangs gibt es auch noch Gewitter. Nach 
Süden und Westen hin ist es gering bewölkt oder klar und 
trocken. Dabei kühlt die Luft auf Werte zwischen 14 Grad im 
Südwesten und 3 Grad im Nordosten ab, dort ist örtlich 
Bodenfrost möglich. 

Am Donnerstag bleibt es im Süden und Südwesten überwiegend 
sonnig und trocken. Weiter nach Norden stellt sich Richtung Elbe 
und Oder vielfach stark bewölktes Wetter mit teils länger 
anhaltenden, örtlich gewittrigen und ergiebigen Regenfällen 
ein. Die Höchsttemperatur liegt im Norden bei Dauerregen um 15, im 
Nordosten zwischen 15 und 20, im Süden und Südwesten bei 
Sonnenschein um 22 Grad. Abgesehen von Gewitterböen weht 
schwacher bis mäßiger, im Bergland frischer, in Böen starker 
Ostwind. 
In der Nacht zum Freitag fällt im Norden und Osten zeitweise 
Regen, der anfangs auch noch gewittrig sein kann. Nach 
Südwesten hin ist es klar und trocken. Die Temperatur sinkt auf 
Werte zwischen 19 Grad im Südwesten und 4 Grad im Nordosten. 
*


Also rauf aufs Bike ! Treffpunkt wie immer um 19:00 Uhr am Kreisel ... oder sollte die Prognose doch nicht eintreffen... halt im Befo. Da können wir dann die Vatertags-Tour planen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeclimb (13. Mai 2009)

cachaca schrieb:


> ...Also rauf aufs Bike ! Treffpunkt wie immer um 19:00 Uhr am Kreisel ... oder sollte die Prognose doch nicht eintreffen... halt im Befo. Da können wir dann die Vatertags-Tour planen...



Aber sicher!
Also ich bin dabei - Redfoxy leider in Milano - also ohne Frauenbegleitung morgen. 

...isch bin noch keen Vadder - derf isch mit am Vadderdag, oder soll isch zuhaus üwe?


----------



## freeclimb (13. Mai 2009)

Blapper_66 schrieb:


> ..ich hun doch koh ....nur geeche zegge...
> 
> ...un mid e paar dröbscher gebb ich mich aach ned zufridde, wenn dann e Weize..im gonze



Hefe soll jo aahhh helfe - isch wees blos nimma fer was...
Besser mer nimmts, befor een die schmerze plooche.

Isch glaab im BeFo gibbts Medizin geje Schmerze.

LG
Freeclimb


----------



## klaus1 (19. Mai 2009)

Andy alles Gute Zum Burzeltag.


----------



## cachaca (19. Mai 2009)

@Blapper 

Von mir auch die allerbesten Wünsche zu Deinem Geburtstag  .
Vor allem ... bleib so fit wie Du bist ...


----------



## Deleted140621 (19. Mai 2009)

@blapper_66

ich wünsche dir ebenso alles gute zum geburtstag,
besonders gesundheit, glück und weiterhin eine sturzfreie marathon-saison.

gruß

pattrick


----------



## lp510 (19. Mai 2009)

_*Von der schöneren Rheinseite auch alles liebe zum Geburtstag......
bist ja nun schon ein alter Mann, und mal schauen ob Du die Berge im Rheingau auch mal findest...
*_


----------



## freeclimb (19. Mai 2009)

Servus allerseits,

und a griabigs "Ois guuads zum Geburtstag, ORHK !"  _*






.*_

Zefixkreizdeifino´amoal-hundsfreckada-nagerlzuzzla-zipfiklatscha-sauhund-dreggada.

Alles Gute aus München - prosit.

Bin am Donnerstag für die Tagesrunde dabei.
Freitag ist leider Arbeitstag - war zu spät dran.

LG,
freeclimb.


----------



## Blapper_66 (25. Mai 2009)

Servus Zsamma,

Danke fer die gonze Gliggwünsch

..mer seje uns am Dunnersdaach, oddä aach ned...

Alla

The"O"


----------



## Blapper_66 (4. Juni 2009)

Gude Zsamme,

..was geedn heid obnd ab??

..des is mer verdäschdisch ruisch worn hier

...alla

Gruß vum..

The"O"


----------



## Blapper_66 (18. Juni 2009)

..Unglaublisch...

..ledsde oidraach is gnau zwa woche her, ich fasses ned,hamma!!

...wenn des so weidageed seds isch die flagg deham emol uff halbmasd!

also, was geedn heid obnd???

Gruß

The"O"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blapper_66 (19. Juni 2009)

Servus Zsamma,

Geplant ist eine Tour durch den Rheingau,als Termin setze ich mal den 01.08.09 oder 02.08.09 sowie das darauf folgende Wochenende 08.08.09 oder 09.08.09,jeweils ein Samstag oder Sonntag,die Strecke wird ca. 60 KM und 1350HM haben.

Der Start der Tour erfolg in Geisenheim,alle weiteren Details erfahrt ihr zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt.

Über eine zahlreiche Teilnahme würde ich mich freuen.

Desweiteren ist am 11.07.09 eine schöne lockere Nachtfahrt im Rheingau geplant,mit anschl. Umtrunk und Grillen,wer Interresse hat,einfach melden.

Gruß

The"O"


----------



## Blapper_66 (22. Juni 2009)

Blapper_66 schrieb:


> Servus Zsamma,
> 
> Geplant ist eine Tour durch den Rheingau,als Termin setze ich mal den 01.08.09 oder 02.08.09 sowie das darauf folgende Wochenende 08.08.09 oder 09.08.09,jeweils ein Samstag oder Sonntag,die Strecke wird ca. 60 KM und 1350HM haben.
> 
> ...



Sorry, Terminänderung...11.07.2009 entfällt


----------



## biologist (24. Juni 2009)

Also ich denke bei den Ausfahrten bin ich dabei! Donnerstags (zum wöchentlichen Treff - falls es den noch gibt) ists bei mir schlecht, da ich DI+DO Schwimmtraining habe. Daher mache ich mich hier etwas rar 

Was ist streckenmäßig eigentlich geplant ab Geisenheim? Also wo in etwa lang? War grade letztes WE beim "Rieslingman" (Triathlon) und da gings hoch nach Presberg - war echt schön da oben.


----------



## Blapper_66 (24. Juni 2009)

Servus Leutz,
Genaue Tourbeschreibung erfolgt noch, aber Richtung Pressberg geht es auf jeden Fall, das steht fest.

bis dahin...

Gruß

The"O"


----------



## lp510 (24. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich werd wohl auch dabei sein....

LP 510


----------



## Blapper_66 (24. Juni 2009)

Sooooooooo Leutz,

hier isse, unser Tourbeschreibung....

Geisenheim-Nothgottes durch den Hexenwald
Marienthal-Offermannteich
Stephanshausen-Rennweg
Presberg-Weißenturm 
durch ne Waldschneise nach unten...herrlich....
Lorch-Groloch 
und wo es runter ging....gehts jetzt wieder rauf....
Sauerthal-Sauerburg vorbei 
über den Rheingauergebückweg nach Ransel ....die nächste Abfahrt wartet schon auf uns...
Kammerburgruine
Wispertal-Kammerburg
und nun die letzten 300 hm nach oben...
Presberg-Weißenturm
Geisenheim-Parkplatz

...des werd herrlisch....

Ach ja, unser Giude werd moi Clubkolleeschin lp510 vum Red-pulse-Team soi...

alla

Gruß

The"O"


----------



## Blapper_66 (25. Juni 2009)

Servus Leutz,

...Danke fer die schey logger un lusdisch kabbesausfaad oohne leisdungsdiagnosdigg, middem Showie un em schbeggdagulääre Haddes gesdern obnd, e heileihd midde in de woch, herrlisch!!!

Gruß

The"O"


----------



## Blapper_66 (7. Juli 2009)

...Hallo????

...wold nur emol Hallooo saache...isch würdd joh aach gern emol en schdammdisch mache abbä de thread is DOOD....


Gruß 

The"O"   un aloonsfaarer


----------



## lp510 (7. Juli 2009)

*Da sag ich doch auch einfach mal "HALLO" in die Runde!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scale-RC (9. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

...darf ich da auch mal mitfahren??


----------



## Scale-RC (28. Juli 2009)

jaa nee is klar ne...

...also, ich werde diese Woche mal schaun, ob jemand zum Treffpunkt erscheinen wird, es sollen ja doch ab und an wunder geschehen...is des dann aach so was wie e erscheinung??


----------



## freeclimb (29. Juli 2009)

Scale-RC schrieb:


> ...is des dann aach so was wie e erscheinung??


Genau - endlich eeener, derrs errät.

Dunnerstag, 19:00.
Wenn Gott will - alle Leit beisamme.
S´geht halt ned imma.


----------



## marc077 (31. Juli 2009)

Trifft man einen von euch eigentlich auch manchmal in Wörrstadt in der "Fitness World" an?

Gruß, Marc


----------



## Deleted140621 (1. August 2009)

Zum sportlichen Radtraining taugen die Rhoihessekurbeler-Reloaded ja nicht, ;-))
aber der gestrige Weizenbier-Wochenabschluß im Bewegungsforum in Nieder Olm war schon sensationelles Bauchmuskeltraining.

Danke an Blapper_66 alias Scale RC, Digge Benz Oli alias Cachaca und natürlich Mr. Showbreak der Fellbiker.
Es war sehr lustig, können wir gerne mal wiederholen.

Sehen wir uns jetzt wie gestern besprochen auf dem Vulkanbike-Marathon in Daun oder nicht ?
Ich könnte evtl. eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit samt Bus zur Anreise für eine Gruppe organisieren.

Gruß aus der Perle Rheinhessens


----------



## Scale-RC (3. August 2009)

marc077 schrieb:


> Trifft man einen von euch eigentlich auch manchmal in Wörrstadt in der "Fitness World" an?
> 
> Gruß, Marc


 

...wenn dann nur im Winter, dann wirst du Mr. Showbreak garantiert antreffen...alleins die Dropsnoos is nicht zu Übersehen

Gruß

Scale-RC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scale-RC (3. August 2009)

LANCE4 schrieb:


> Zum sportlichen Radtraining taugen die Rhoihessekurbeler-Reloaded ja nicht, ;-))
> aber der gestrige Weizenbier-Wochenabschluß im Bewegungsforum in Nieder Olm war schon sensationelles Bauchmuskeltraining.
> 
> 
> ..un nach wie vor, der *Donnerstag *dient zum Spaß ohne sportlichen Anreiz.....und zur Körperlichen Erholung,Training,Rennen etc. an den anderen Tagen, da die meiste ja eh _aloonsfaarer_ sin....damit es endlich jeder mal begreift!!


----------



## Deleted140621 (4. August 2009)

warum nicht endlich und numehr zum 1000sten mal, donnerstags 2 verschiedene leistungsgruppen ?
eine flotte und eine gemütliche runde und am ende trifft man sich zum gemeinsamen abschluss in einer einkehrmöglichkeit !

aber da es eh nichts wird, ist die mühe vergebens und die mittlerweile "schnelleren" fahren weiter für sich alleine ! 

so what ?


----------



## Scale-RC (7. August 2009)

So, wir haben es endlich geschafft...

*Premiere der Nachwuchsgruppe*

die U-15 war zum ersten Mal am Start!!

Gruß

Scale-RC


----------



## Scale-RC (20. August 2009)

Hallo Leutz

Auf geht´s zum heißesten Ritt des Tages

...eine angemessene Abkühlung erfolgt hinterher

Gruss Scale-RC


----------



## Scale-RC (27. August 2009)

Herrlisch werdd des heid Obnd

Alla

Gruß

Scale-RC


----------



## Deleted140621 (9. September 2009)

hi zusammen,

leider habe ich die rheingau tour urlaubsbedingt verpasst.
wie war diese denn ? 
kann mir jemand die daten zum download bereitstellen, würde die runde gerne nachfahren !

gruß

rhk-r - schreck


----------



## Scale-RC (28. September 2009)

+

 :kotz: 

..und hiermit wird der Thread mit sofortiger Wirkung beerdigt!!!


----------



## biologist (28. September 2009)

Finden donnerstags keine Treffen mehr statt?


----------



## Deleted140621 (30. September 2009)

Scale-RC schrieb:


> +
> 
> :kotz:
> 
> ..und hiermit wird der Thread mit sofortiger Wirkung beerdigt!!!


 
Habt Ihr schon die Winterpause eingeläutet oder wird nur ab sofort nur noch Rennrad gefahren ? 

Ist doch gerade "Indian Summer" die genialste Zeit zum Biken !

Verstehe ich nicht ! 

Gruß aus Saulheim


----------



## Schugger (1. Oktober 2009)

Wieso kann man noch posten, obwohl der Thread beerdigt wurde ? Gibt es eure Gruppe jetzt noch, oder nicht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted140621 (1. Oktober 2009)

Schugger schrieb:


> Wieso kann man noch posten, obwohl der Thread beerdigt wurde ? Gibt es eure Gruppe jetzt noch, oder nicht ?


 
Ich schau heute abend um 19:00 Uhr am Nieder-Olmer Kreisel mal vorbei und überzeuge mich persönlich vom Zustand des Patienten 
RHK-R !

Vielleicht läßt er sich doch noch reanimieren ?


----------



## Schugger (13. Oktober 2009)

R.i.p.


----------



## Deleted140621 (21. Oktober 2009)

Es ist wohl eine unumstößliche Tatsache, der Donnerstagstreff ist offensichtlich gestorben.

Im letzten Jahr gab es ja wenigstens noch ein Winterpokalteam, das hat sich wohl auch erledigt.

Jetzt heißt es wieder sich alleine durch den dunklen, kalten Winter zu kämpfen. Egal, macht ja auch härter.


----------



## cachaca (22. Oktober 2009)

Vielen Dank an Lance für die subber Feierabendtour gestern.

Um alle Zweifel aus dem Weg zu räumen:
Treffpunkt, Kreisel Nieder-Olm, jeden Do. 19:00 ! (also auch heute).

Während die Beinhart-Truppe - sich wohl regelmässig nur noch zur Einkehr trifft, biken wir weiter !!!

Also hiermit mein Aufruf: Rauf aufs Bike - damit wir ein gutes Bild  beim Winterpokal abgeben.

Gruß, cachaca.


----------



## Deleted140621 (22. Oktober 2009)

Wow, das Rhoihessisch wurde wohl durch Hochdeutsch (v)ersetzt. Vereinfacht mit Sicherheit die Kommunikation. 

Die Geschichte der *Auferstehung* scheint sich zu wiederholen und das weit vor Ostern oder ist es doch nur ein medizinisches *Wunder* ?

Leider klappt's bei mir nicht, ich muß länger arbeiten. Zur Info, die Wetteraussichten sind für heute auch nicht wirklich trocken. Ich werde mich aber bemühen donnerstags wieder zum gemeinsamen Punktesammeln für den Winterpokal zu *erscheinen*.

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/

Nach den bereits verbindlichen Vorabanmeldung von Cachaca und LANCE4 sowie dem großen Interesse von Schugger, sind mindestens noch zwei Teamplätze zu vergeben um dem warmen Winter die kalte Stirn zu zeigen ! 

Ach ja, ein angemessener Teamname fehlt noch, Vorschläge erbeten. 

Grüße aus den Höhen Frankfurts 

LANCE4


----------



## cachaca (22. Oktober 2009)

OK, dann lasse mer es ausnahmsweise heute ausfallen.
The "O" kann wg. Rüsselpest heute auch nicht.
Dann bis nächsten Do....

Gruß The "DBO"


----------



## Deleted140621 (22. Oktober 2009)

Wie würde es am Sonntag passen mit einer lockeren GA1 Runde ? 

Vorschlag 9:00 Uhr Treffpunkt an gewohnter Stelle, zurück noch vor der familiären Mittagsschmauszeit.

Gebt mal laut.


----------



## whitesheepmtb (23. Oktober 2009)

Hi, wurde von lance4 auf eure runde aufmerksam gemacht!

hab interesse an der runde donnerstags! wo fahrt ihr da lang? länge der strecke?
und welcher kreisel in niederolm? 

bin aus mainz, wär also kein problem für mich dahin zu kommen.

lg

torsten


----------



## Schugger (23. Oktober 2009)

Scheinbar steigt das Niveau und es wird hochdeutsch geschrieben. Klasse ! Nicht falsch verstehen, ich liebe mein Meenzerisch bzw. rhoihessisch, halte aber die "neue" Form für angemessener.
Leider kann ich am Sonntag nicht, da ich mit meinen Kumpels am Samstag Abend einen drauf mache. Viel Spaß wünsche ich euch !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cachaca (23. Oktober 2009)

also 100% sicher ist es bei mir am Sonntag noch nicht. Bekommen am Sa. Besuch - immerhin von einem Transalp Challenge Finisher - vielleicht kann ich den ja überreden sein neues Bike mitzubringen. Dann bin ich dabei....


----------



## cachaca (23. Oktober 2009)

whitesheepmtb schrieb:


> Hi, wurde von lance4 auf eure runde aufmerksam gemacht!
> 
> hab interesse an der runde donnerstags! wo fahrt ihr da lang? länge der strecke?
> und welcher kreisel in niederolm?
> ...



Hi Torsten,

vielen Dank für Dein Interesse !
Wir treffen uns Donnerstags, 19:00 Uhr in Nieder-Olm am Kreisel an der Georg-Taulke-Alle (der Kreisel hinter den beiden Shell-Tankstellen in Richtung Sportplatz).

Üblicherweise sind wir nicht zu übersehen. Bitte kurz vorher nochmal ins Forum schauen, ob nicht kurzfristig berufs- oder krankheitsbedingt der Treff ausfällt (eher selten). Im Zweifel tauschen wir uns aber dann nochmal per SMS aus.

Würden uns freuen Dich beim nächsten mal zu treffen !
Gruß,
cachaca!


----------



## whitesheepmtb (24. Oktober 2009)

Danke Cachaca,

und wie lang sind eure touren da so? auf wann kann ich mich einstellen?


----------



## Deleted140621 (24. Oktober 2009)

Hi Torsten,

jetzt über die Wintermonate sind die Runden nicht mehr sehr ausgedehnt, von etwa zwei Stunden, auf gut ausgebauten Wegen, die ja auch im dunkelen fahrbar sein müssen, kann man aber ausgehen. Eine beliebte Runde ist z.B. Nieder-Olm / Ober-Olm (Wald) Wackernheim / Ingelheim (Bismarckturm) / Selztalradweg / Nieder-Olm. Das Tempo ist je nach Teilnehmerkreis unterschiedlich, liegt i.d.R. aber immer über einem ""zwanziger Schnitt".

Zu beachten ist, das es sich hierbei nicht um eine vereinsorganisierte Veranstaltung handelt, jeder fährt also auf eigene Gefahr.


----------



## whitesheepmtb (24. Oktober 2009)

danke für die infos, die runde hört sich gut an
wenn es so bleibt bin ich am donnerstag dann mal dabei!


----------



## Deleted140621 (24. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

hier der Teamname für den Winterpokal, der ja am 02.11. startet ! 

Ich habe versucht, das wenig Kreative in mir zu bemühen. 
Ab sofort kann man sich im Team *"Ritzel Quäler Rheinhessen"*,
kurz *RQR* für den Winterpokal anmelden.

Zusätzlich ist hier noch ein Thema angelegt, wo man Team - News austauschen könnte.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=428532egt.

Sollte es keine Anwendung finden, können wir ja weiter diesen Teil des Brettes nutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted140621 (24. Oktober 2009)

whitesheepmtb schrieb:


> danke für die infos, die runde hört sich gut an
> wenn es so bleibt bin ich am donnerstag dann mal dabei!


 
Bei mir passt es am nächsten Donnerstag auch ! Bin seit langem mal wieder dabei !


----------



## Deleted140621 (25. Oktober 2009)

Schugger schrieb:


> Scheinbar steigt das Niveau und es wird hochdeutsch geschrieben. Klasse ! Nicht falsch verstehen, ich liebe mein Meenzerisch bzw. rhoihessisch, halte aber die "neue" Form für angemessener.
> Leider kann ich am Sonntag nicht, da ich mit meinen Kumpels am Samstag Abend einen drauf mache. Viel Spaß wünsche ich euch !


 
Und weiter geht's,.....

...nächster Tourenvorschlag: 01.11.2009 Binger Wald Runde, ein absoluter Klassiker.

Start: 10:00 Uhr Parkplatz Nahebrücke (nähe Bahnhof Bingerbrück)

Tourenbeschreibung: 
über Jugenherberge, Heiligkreuz, Schweizerhaus, Eselspfad, Burg R., Morgenbachtal, Brückentrail, über Jägerhaus, Franzosenkopf, Salzkopf-Runde, zurück Jägerhaus, Gerhardshöfe, Morgenbachtal, Bingen.

ca. 800 Hm / 35 - 40 Km  Fahrtzeit 2,5 - Stunden. 

Gebt mal laut wer dabei sein möchte ! 

Gruß aus Saulheim


----------



## cachaca (26. Oktober 2009)

ok ! Tour am 1.11. ist gebucht. Ich bin dabei!

Am Donnerstag wird es bei mir voraussichtlich nichts, da ich beruflich bedingt ausser Landes bin . Wenn es doch noch klappen sollte gebe ich Bescheid. 

Apropos: RQR als Teamname für den Winterpokal finde ich cool.

Gruß c.


----------



## Schugger (26. Oktober 2009)

LANCE4 schrieb:


> Und weiter geht's,.....
> 
> ...nächster Tourenvorschlag: 01.11.2009 Binger Wald Runde, ein absoluter Klassiker.
> 
> ...


 
Falls mir die ca. 4 großen Teller Chili vom Vorabend nicht so schwer im Magen liegen bin ich dabei. Muss ich jetzt noch Smileys hinzufügen ?


----------



## biologist (26. Oktober 2009)

Hmm da muss ich leider passen, da ich an dem Tag einen Wettkampf habe. Schade - auf Binger Wald hätte ich mal wieder Bock gehabt.


----------



## Deleted140621 (26. Oktober 2009)

biologist schrieb:


> Hmm da muss ich leider passen, da ich an dem Tag einen Wettkampf habe. Schade - auf Binger Wald hätte ich mal wieder Bock gehabt.


 
Hallo T.,

wir wiederholen die Runde sicherlich mal wieder. Wann genau, kannst Du diesem Thread entnehmen, der seit kurzem mit ein wenig mehr Ernsthaftigkeit fortgesetzt wird.

Viele Grüße aus Frankfurt 

Pattrick


----------



## Deleted140621 (26. Oktober 2009)

cachaca schrieb:


> Apropos: RQR als Teamname für den Winterpokal finde ich cool.
> 
> Gruß c.


 
Hi Cachaca,

die Anmeldung zum Winterpokal sind seit geraumer Zeit bereits möglich ! 
Das Team "Ritzel Quäler Rheinhessen"* RQR ist *bereits existent.
Der Registrierung steht also nichts mehr im Wege.


----------



## Deleted140621 (26. Oktober 2009)

Winterpokal Team* Ritzel Quäler Rheinhessen* 

Stand der Dinge:

*Es ist nur noch ein Teamplatz zu vergeben !*

Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja sogar noch ein 2. Team auf die Beine zu stellen ?


----------



## Scale-RC (26. Oktober 2009)

Endlich, der WP geht bald los!!!


----------



## Scale-RC (27. Oktober 2009)

..das wäre Toll, ein 2. Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schugger (27. Oktober 2009)

Für die BiWa-Tour am kommenden Sonntag sind wir aufgrund von prominenten Gästen bereits 6 Fahrer. Wenn jetzt noch das Wetter hält.
Endlich mal wieder biken im Wald. So halte ich mein Übergewicht.


----------



## biologist (27. Oktober 2009)

Vielleicht besteht ja auch Interesse an einer Tour im Taunus. Ist ja schon wieder lang her. Ich werde mir mal was überlegen und in Kürze was hier schreiben.


----------



## whitesheepmtb (29. Oktober 2009)

Hi wollt nochmal fragen ob das heut abend 19 Uhr in Nieder-Olm noch steht?

bin auf jedenfall dann dabei!


----------



## Deleted140621 (29. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich falle heute krankheitsbedingt aus. Die Hexe hat gestern in Frankfurt rumgeballert und mich direkt 3 cm über meinem zweit schönsten Körperteil erwischt. 

Die lange Nadel vom Weißkittel hilft zwar schon ein wenig aber heute wird das nichts mehr !

Ich schone mich die Tage und hoffe das ich Euch am Sonntag durch den wilden Binger Wald führen kann.

(Siehe Post #144)

Da Cachaca sich ebenso bereits abgemeldet hat und sonst keine Meldungen kamen wird heute wohl nichts stattfinden.

Neuer Anlauf dann nächste Woche am 05.11., dann gibt's für die Runde auch fette Winterpokalpunkte, oder halt am Sonntag in Bingen !


----------



## whitesheepmtb (29. Oktober 2009)

ok, sehr schade, dann fahr ich heut abend alleine.

Sonntag kann ich leider nicht.

Dann wohl bis nächsten Donnerstag!

LG

Torsten


----------



## Schugger (1. November 2009)

Danke an unseren Super-Guide Lance4, welcher uns im Ruhepulsbereich durch den Binger Wald geführt hat. War eine super Runde mit 5 rheinhessischen Mountainbikern. Ca. 1.040 hm und ähm 36 km ?

Leider keine Punkte für den WP.


----------



## Deleted140621 (1. November 2009)

Verspäteter Start in 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bingen

rein in den 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binger_Wald

vorbei am Waldhaus Heiligkreuz, entlang des Großen Rheinbergs, durch den Poßbach und hoch zum
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schweizerhaus_am_Rhein

vorbei an der
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burg_Rheinstein

und weiter entlang des 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morgenbach

den Brückentrail noch schnell mitgenommen (Bananen, Corny und Frucht Tiger Pause) und über das Jägerhaus 
hoch zum Franzosenkopf und weiter aufwärts 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salzkopf

Bibberkalte Abfahrt zu den Gerhardshöfen und gemütlich wieder zum Startpunkt über Jägerhaus, Heiligkreuz nach Bingen.

36,91 KM / 1050Hm / Fahrtzeit bleibt Gruppengeheimnis 
- Nette Leuts
- Viel gelacht
- Kein Sturz
- Kein Defekt

Pefect ride !


----------



## Deleted140621 (3. November 2009)

Übermorgen = Donnerstag 
Anlass: Ab sofort Winterpokalpunkte sammeln 

Wetteraussichten: http://www.dwd.de/bvbw/appmanager/b...tterbericht/Mittebericht__node.html__nnn=true

Treffpunkt: 19:00 Uhr


----------



## Scale-RC (4. November 2009)

LANCE4 schrieb:


> Übermorgen = Donnerstag
> Anlass: Ab sofort Winterpokalpunkte sammeln
> 
> Wetteraussichten: http://www.dwd.de/bvbw/appmanager/b...tterbericht/Mittebericht__node.html__nnn=true
> ...



Hallo,
Bin nach 2,5 wöchiger abstinenz, krankheitsbedingt, Morgen, auch wieder dabei zum fleißigen Punktesammeln im WP.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schugger (4. November 2009)

Scale-RC schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Bin nach 2,5 wöchiger abstinenz, krankheitsbedingt, Morgen, auch wieder dabei zum fleißigen Punktesammeln im WP.


 
Wahnsinn ! Soviele Rechtschreibfehler in einem Satz. Jetzt wird mir einiges klar. 

Viel Spaß morgen beim Night-Ride !!


----------



## Scale-RC (4. November 2009)

Schugger schrieb:


> Wahnsinn ! Soviele Rechtschreibfehler in einem Satz. Jetzt wird mir einiges klar.
> 
> Viel Spaß morgen beim Night-Ride !!




Rechtschreibung und Interpunktion sind keine Spielwiese für Individualismus!


----------



## whitesheepmtb (4. November 2009)

LANCE4 schrieb:


> Übermorgen = Donnerstag
> Anlass: Ab sofort Winterpokalpunkte sammeln
> 
> Wetteraussichten: http://www.dwd.de/bvbw/appmanager/b...tterbericht/Mittebericht__node.html__nnn=true
> ...





Bin morgen abend dann auch dabei, wenn es nich unbedingt wie aus eimern schüttet!!!!


----------



## Deleted140621 (4. November 2009)

Cachaca ist morgen auch dabei, d.h. wir sind morgen mindestens zu viert. 
Somit werden die Wege und Straßen ausreichend ausgeleuchet sein !

Sollte es wie aus Eimern gießen, schlage ich vor, einen Stammtisch abzuhalten. Es gilt weitere Projekte in Angriff zu nehmen.

- Jahresabschlußfahrt 2009
- Gemeinsame Teilnahmen an Marathonveranstaltungen und 24H-Race in 2010
- Ritzelquäler Outfit 

etc.

Vorschläge zur Lokalität sind willkommen, denn wie mir zu Ohren kam, ist im Bewegungsforum zur Zeit kein Ausschank.

CU

Haddes


----------



## cachaca (4. November 2009)

Lance hat recht. Ich bin morgen auch dabei!
Mein Vorschlag für die Abstimmungssitzung nach der Nachtfahrt ist die Einkehr in der "Geißstubb".

(hoffentlich habe ich das richtig geschrieben, oder heisst es eher "Geissstubbb". Nicht, dass ich auch noch eine Rüge wegen zu vieler Rechtschreibfehler bekomme...   ... wobei ich dachte, "Soviele" wird getrennt geschrieben.)

Gruß,
cachaca.


----------



## Deleted140621 (5. November 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

wer von Euch hat den Teller gestern nicht leer gegessen ?

Auf Fango bin ich heute gar nicht eingestellt, hier in Frankfurt 
regnet es schon eine ganze Zeit ziemlich heftig, in Mainz auch, wie ich gerade aus sicherer Quelle erfahren habe.

Ich für meinen Teil, sage für heute ab und hoffe darauf, das wir nächste Woche etwas mehr Glück mit dem Wetter haben.
Also schön die Teller leer essen ! 

CU

Haddes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whitesheepmtb (5. November 2009)

ok lance is schonmal nich dabei, fahren die anderen wenigstens falls das wetter sich hält oder fällts ganz ins wasser ???

lg

torsten


----------



## Scale-RC (5. November 2009)

Hallo,

..ich werde heute Abend versuchen meinen Teller leer zu essen.....auf Fango habe ich heute auch keine Lust!!

Greets

Scale-RC


----------



## whitesheepmtb (5. November 2009)

So leute, war doch trocken un schön zu fahren, hab gute Punkte fürn Winterpokal gesammelt!

Vielleicht ja dann nächsten Donnerstag!

bis denn


----------



## Deleted140621 (6. November 2009)

Ja shit ! Da wurde Rheinhessen wieder seinem Ruf gerecht eine der trockensten Gegenden Deuschlands zu sein.

Ich habe mich gestern dann um 21 Uhr auch noch mal auf's Bike geschwungen, die ersten Winterpokalpunkte sind jetzt endlich eingefahren.


----------



## whitesheepmtb (12. November 2009)

hey wie siehts aus? is ja mal wieder donnerstag, fahrt ihr später?
wenn ich bis 5 hier was lesen dann fahr ich mit!


----------



## cachaca (12. November 2009)

heute 19:00 Uhr gewohnte Stelle am Kreisel geht es wieder los. 
Ist zwar relativ kühl mit hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit, aber Regnen soll es ja nicht.
Ich werde dabei sein.

Gruß,
cachaca!


----------



## Deleted140621 (12. November 2009)

Hallo Cachaca,

muß heute zum Elternabend.
Da ist aber gerade bei mir echt der Wurm drin !

Ich bleib aber dran am Projekt RQR, der Designvorschlag für ein
Trikot ist fertig, ich werde das Infomaterial demnächst mitbringen.

CU

Haddes


----------



## Schugger (12. November 2009)

Hallo Freunde des MTB-Sports,

ich werde, wie gewohnt, im warmen und hellen Fitness-Studio spinnen gehen. Viel Spaß wünsche ich euch !


----------



## whitesheepmtb (12. November 2009)

ich hoffe ich packs rechtzeitig an den treffpunkt kann nich einschätzen wie lange ich brauch!


----------



## Deleted140621 (12. November 2009)

Schugger schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde des MTB-Sports,
> 
> ich werde, wie gewohnt, im warmen und hellen Fitness-Studio spinnen gehen. Viel Spaß wünsche ich euch !


 

Wird "Euch" in diesem Fall klein geschrieben ?
Da bin ich mir jetzt aber wirklich unsicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scale-RC (13. November 2009)

@ whitesheepmtb

Hallo, ich hoffe, du bist gut zu Hause angekommen, war eine nette Ausfahrt und lustig war der Abend ja dann auch noch!


Gruß

Scale-RC


----------



## whitesheepmtb (13. November 2009)

hey danek scale, ja bin gut heimgekommen, aber wie!!!!!!!

erstmal kurz verfahren un dann bei dem anstieg zum festzelt standen 4 schwertransporter aufm weg! musste durchs feld schieben!
achja 2 Uhr daheim!!!!!!


aber fand den abend auch sehr lustig!

bin auf jedenfall wieder dabei 

lg


----------



## Deleted140621 (16. November 2009)

whitesheepmtb schrieb:


> hey danek scale, ja bin gut heimgekommen, aber wie!!!!!!!
> 
> erstmal kurz verfahren un dann bei dem anstieg zum festzelt standen 4 schwertransporter aufm weg! musste durchs feld schieben!
> achja 2 Uhr daheim!!!!!!
> ...


 

Chapeau Jungs !


----------



## cachaca (19. November 2009)

heute 19:00 wieder Treffpunkt am Kreisel. Kein Regen und ca. 14 Grad warm !

Bis später...
Gruß,
cachaca!


----------



## Deleted140621 (19. November 2009)

Bin etwas erkältet, komme besser nicht.
Ich fahre von Frankfurt aus gleich mal locker los, mal schauen ob es überhaupt geht. 
Ansonsten fährt ja auch ein Zug bis nach Hause. 

Euch viel Spass !


----------



## whitesheepmtb (19. November 2009)

Bin heute auch nicht dabei, hab heut früh schon ne "kleine" Tour gemacht!

euch viel spass und bis nächste Woche!


----------



## marc077 (19. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

mittlerweile hat sich der "Ton" hier ja wirklich gebessert bzw. wieder normalisiert. Wollte fragen, ob ihr für den Winterpokal noch ein paar Punkte eines in Stadecken wohnenden benötigt (wenn man sich überhaupt noch einem Team anschließen kann). Hatte mich letztes Jahr den "Vorgängern" ebenfalls im Winterpokal angeschlossen. Allerdings wurde daraus nit wirklich was. Zeitlich bedingt trainiere ich im Winter fast ausschließlich im Studio in Wörrstadt auf der Rolle und an Geräten, woher auch meine bisherigen Punkte seit November stammen. Das jedoch beständig nach Plan. Konstantes Punktezuschustern pro Woche ist als sicher . Also, schaut mal.

Gruß, Marc

@Schugger: in welchem Studio lässt du die Kurbeln rotieren? Nieder-Olm, Wörrstadt, ....?


----------



## Scale-RC (19. November 2009)

Hallo Marc,

kannst dich gerne uns wieder anschliessen, schau mal bei Ritzel Qäler Rheinhessen, da ist noch ein Platz für dich frei!!

Gruß

Andy


----------



## biologist (19. November 2009)

Afaik war das nur bis 15.11 möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted140621 (19. November 2009)

@marc077

Leider ist eine An- bzw. Ummeldung im WP seit 15.11. 23:59 Uhr nicht mehr möglich.
Versuche mal bei den Admins was zu erreichen, wir hätten für Dich noch ein Plätzchen frei !


----------



## marc077 (19. November 2009)

Ich versuch's mal beim Erfinder der mtb-news persönlich. Kommt aus meiner Heimat Bad Kreuznach und war sogar bei mir auf der Schule 
Da sollte was gehen


----------



## Schugger (20. November 2009)

marc077 schrieb:


> @Schugger: in welchem Studio lässt du die Kurbeln rotieren? Nieder-Olm, Wörrstadt, ....?


 
Hallo Marc,

die letzten beiden Jahre habe ich in Wörrstadt trainiert, aber für eine entsprechende Ablöse bin ich jetzt nach Nieder-Olm gewechselt. 
Ich finde es in NO erheblich besser.

Gruß
Schugger


----------



## Deleted140621 (23. November 2009)

Wer hat Interesse dabei zu sein ?

http://www.ultrabike.de/

Ich selbst werde teilnehmen und zwischen den Jahren dort eine FeWo für 4 Personen vor Ort checken.
Sollte die Bude was taugen, würde ich für das besagte Wochenende dann reservieren. Wären also dann noch 3 Heijabettchen zu vergeben.

Meldet Euch mal !

Gruß

Lance4


----------



## Schugger (24. November 2009)

Evtl. werde ich mit meinen Freunden beim Ultra-Bike mitfahren, kann das aber jetzt noch nicht abschätzen. Wäre auch eine gute Vorbereitung für den geplanten Alpencross 2010. Wobei mir die Ultra-Strecke zu lang wäre. Es gibt ja noch andere Distanzen.


----------



## Deleted140621 (26. November 2009)

Am Samstag geht es mal wieder mit Freunden in den Wald habe ich gehört !

Was freue ich mich darauf, danach 2 Stunden den Modder vom Bike zu bürsten.

Bin auf einem Seminar, klappt also wie gewohnt bei mir heute Abend nicht. 

Viel Spass !

Haddes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cachaca (26. November 2009)

heute gewohnte Zeit (19:00 Uhr) gewohnter Ort (Kreisel Nieder-Olm). Wetter ist - wie immer Donnerstags - tocken und mild  

Gruß,
cachaca!


----------



## Scale-RC (26. November 2009)

@ Alle

Heute scheint es der Wettergott nicht gut mit uns, den Rhk-R´s, zu meinen....sollte es weiterhin regnen, werde ich heute nicht dabei sein.

Gruß

Scale-RC


----------



## Deleted140621 (26. November 2009)

Hier in Frankfurt war gestern abend am Start noch alles trocken, aber dann. . . .
Über drei Stunden durch Gegenwind, Nässe und die Dunkelheit.

Was hat der innere Schweinehund wieder gekotzt.

Danke Cachaca für das Entgegenkommen !

Gruß

Haddes


----------



## Deleted140621 (27. November 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

kurze Ansage:

Samstag, 10:30 Uhr Treffpunkt in Nieder-Olm 
am Kreisel Ludwig-Eckes-Halle.

Ziel: Voraussichtlich GoWa und so lange wie möglich trocken bleiben !


Wetterbedingte Absagen hier bis 09:00 Uhr


----------



## Schugger (27. November 2009)

marc077 schrieb:


> Ich versuch's mal beim Erfinder der mtb-news persönlich. Kommt aus meiner Heimat Bad Kreuznach und war sogar bei mir auf der Schule
> Da sollte was gehen


 
Hi Marc, scheinbar nichts passiert.
Da Großmeister Hoos (Scale RC, Blapper, The O etc. ) schwächelt brauchen wir einen jungen, aufstrebenden Mountainbiker der uns in die Top200 führt.


----------



## Deleted140621 (28. November 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

da sich bis jetzt noch niemand für die spontane Samstagsrunde angemeldet hat und es draussen eh noch ziemlich nass ist, werde ich erstmal extrem couching machen.

Die Wettervorhersagen für morgen sind trockener, wer hätte Lust und Zeit morgens eine Runde zu drehen ? 


Gruß

Lance4


----------



## marc077 (28. November 2009)

Schugger schrieb:


> Hi Marc, scheinbar nichts passiert.
> Da Großmeister Hoos (Scale RC, Blapper, The O etc. ) schwächelt brauchen wir einen jungen, aufstrebenden Mountainbiker der uns in die Top200 führt.


 Leider hat Thomas sich bisher noch nicht gemeldet Aber ich denke mal, dass das auch nix wird noch nachträglich reinzuschlüpfen.
Habt 'nen schönen Abend.

Gruß, Marc


----------



## Deleted140621 (3. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

heute ist Donnerstag und was ist an diesem Wochentag üblich ?
Richtig, es regnet abermals !

Ich werde lieber mal über den Weihnachtsmarkt in Mainz schlendern und mir ein paar Glühwein zuführen. 

Mein Vorschlag:

Wir verschieben auf Sonntag, 06.12. !
Treffpunkt wie bekannt, um 09:00 Uhr ist Start, kleine Runde, so das wir um die Mittagszeit wieder zu Hause sind, denn dort wartet, zumindest bei mir zu Hause, dann der Sonntagsbraten.

Mit etwas Glück treffen wir ja vielleicht unterwegs den Nikolaus !

Gruß

LANCE4


----------



## Schugger (4. Dezember 2009)

Werde am Sonntag wahrscheinlich dabei sein. Freue mich auf euch alle bis auf The Other. Der Sonntagsbraten muss verdient werden.


----------



## Scale-RC (4. Dezember 2009)

LANCE4 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> 
> Mit etwas Glück treffen wir ja vielleicht unterwegs den Nikolaus !
> ...


 
Den Nikolaus habt ihr doch schon dabei, anstatt der Guinessmütz braucht Dirk Sch. aus U. nur die rote Mütze aufziehen, dann paßt das schon

Icon for free


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted140621 (4. Dezember 2009)

Wußte gar nicht, das er einen dicken Sack und eine lange Rute hat !


----------



## Deleted140621 (5. Dezember 2009)

Das Wetter ist kein Freund der RQR bzw. RHK-R !
Wer trotzdem Lust hat sich komplett einzuferkeln wird morgen allerdings alleine fahren müßen !

Ich verzichte und Schugger geht in die warme Spinning Bude.



LANCE4 schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag:
> 
> Wir verschieben auf Sonntag, 06.12. !
> Treffpunkt wie bekannt, um 09:00 Uhr ist Start, kleine Runde, so das wir um die Mittagszeit wieder zu Hause sind, denn dort wartet, zumindest bei mir zu Hause, dann der Sonntagsbraten.
> ...


----------



## Deleted140621 (6. Dezember 2009)

Leuts, mal was anderes, wer kümmert sich denn ohne die Einleitung einer Initiativbestrafung, um die diesjährige Abschlußfahrt ?

Ich schlage vor, das neue Teamoberhaupt Cachaca, der jeden Donnerstag tapfer am Treffpunkt verweilt, sollte sich der Sache mal annehmen !

Gruß

Haddes


----------



## Schugger (7. Dezember 2009)

Ich versuche dann Sonnenschein zu organisieren, oder wenigstens Trockenheit.


----------



## Deleted140621 (7. Dezember 2009)

Schugger schrieb:


> Ich versuche dann Sonnenschein zu organisieren, oder wenigstens Trockenheit.


 
Ist das jetzt eine Einladung für das Bewegungsforum ?

DANKE !


----------



## Schugger (7. Dezember 2009)

LANCE4 schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt eine Einladung für das Bewegungsforum ?
> 
> DANKE !


 


War der Rotwein schlecht ?


----------



## Deleted140621 (7. Dezember 2009)

Schugger schrieb:


> War der Rotwein schlecht ?


 
Also mich würde interessieren, ob Du auch so gut biken wie provozieren kannst ?


----------



## Schugger (7. Dezember 2009)

LANCE4 schrieb:


> Also mich würde interessieren, ob Du auch so gut biken wie provozieren kannst ?


 
Hör auf damit, sonst lasse ich deine Post löschen, einfach so.


----------



## Scale-RC (7. Dezember 2009)

Wie??

..und das alles ohne PN??

Skandal!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schugger (7. Dezember 2009)

Scale-RC schrieb:


> Wie??
> 
> ..und das alles ohne PN??
> 
> Skandal!!!


 
Ich wüsste nicht das die PN dein Tun rechtfertigt. Du bist für mich jedenfalls gestorben. R.I.P.


----------



## Deleted140621 (7. Dezember 2009)

Ich ziehe hier jetzt für mich mal einen Schlußstrich !

Wiederholt erhalte ich auf ernstgemeinte Fragen und Anregungen kein entsprechendes Feedback. Stattdessen entsteht, fast schon wieder konstant, nur verbaler Balast der wenig mit dem Thema MTB zu tun hat.

Dabei hatten wir mal ein Commitment getroffen, themenbezogen zu posten. 

Weiterhin viel Spass in dieser Eurer Gedanken-Müllkippe.


Pattrick


----------



## cachaca (10. Dezember 2009)

ok, ok. 
Ich versuchs mal mit der Orga für unsere Jahresabschlussfahrt.

Vorschlag, So. 27.12. - Start 10:00 Uhr oder (alternativ) Di., 29.12.

Abhängig von der Witterung Binger Wald (wenn trocken) oder (vielleicht soll ja doch Schnee liegen) eher flach Selztal entlang.

Das ganze nur, wenn jemand mitmacht.
Also legt los - freue mich auf Eure Vorschläge


----------



## Deleted140621 (10. Dezember 2009)

cachaca schrieb:


> Vorschlag, So. 27.12. - Start 10:00 Uhr oder (alternativ) Di., 29.12.
> 
> Abhängig von der Witterung Binger Wald (wenn trocken) oder (vielleicht soll ja doch Schnee liegen) eher flach Selztal entlang.


 
Du hast ne PN


----------



## Deleted140621 (26. Dezember 2009)

Gesehen am 23.12.2009 bei Ikea in Wallau

Man beachte die Platzkärtchen !


----------



## cachaca (26. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich hoffe Ihr hattet alle ein schönes Weihnachtsfest.
Morgen früh (27.12.) um 9:00 Uhr gewohnter Treffpunkt, Nieder-Olm am Kreisel ist Start zum 1. Teil der Jahresabschlussfahrt. Zum Mittagessen sind wir (familienfreundlich) wieder zurück. 

Wenn das Wetter gut bleibt (sieht leider im Moment nicht so aus) dann wird es einen 2. Teil der Abschlussfahrt am 29.12. geben. (dann wohl aber eher Nachmittags).

Also ich freue mich morgen auf Euer zahlreiches Erscheinen...

Gruß,
cachaca !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted140621 (27. Dezember 2009)

Teil 1 (195 Minuten Nettofahrzeit) ist erledigt, freue mich schon auf den nächsten Teil am kommenden Dienstag !


----------



## marc077 (27. Dezember 2009)

Schade, dass das mit dem Winterpokal nit mehr geklappt hat. Dann wärt ihr jetzt sogar unter den TOP130 
Gruß, Marc


----------



## Deleted140621 (28. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

also wenn wir den 2.Teil der Jahresabschlußfahrt auf morgens vorverlegen, könnte diese nach der aktuellen Wetterprognose, sogar im trockenen stattfinden.

Nachmittags soll es sehr nass von oben werden ! 

Mein Vorschlag wäre wir würden gegen 10:00 Uhr wieder in Nieder-Olm starten.

Was meint ihr und wer ist dabei ?


----------



## cachaca (28. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich würde auch 10:00 Uhr bevorzugen, bevor das ganze buchstäblich ins Wasser fällt. 

Berndie wäre auch dabei - von Schugger habe ich gehört, dass er leider nur Nachmittags könnte....

Ich versuch das mal zu klären und gebe dann hier im Forum Bescheid. 

Gruß,
chachaca!


----------



## cachaca (28. Dezember 2009)

... also:

Wir halten morgen, 10:00 Uhr am Kreisel in Nieder-Olm fest. Schugger kann leider erst ab 13:00 Uhr. Sollte es wider erwarten trocken bleiben, können wir uns ja mit Schugger kurzschliessen - dann nehmen wir ihn die letzten km noch mit....

Ich freue mich auf eine flache - hoffentlich trockene Runde ca. 75 - 80 km im schönen Rheinhessen.

Bis morgen,
cachaca!


----------



## Deleted140621 (28. Dezember 2009)

Ja supi, morgens wieder die Raureifpisten bügeln. Bin für drei Stündchen dabei !
 fällt für mich aus, da ich noch Auto fahren werde !


----------



## Scale-RC (29. Dezember 2009)

@ Alle

Wünsche euch viel Spaß bei der Tour.


----------



## Deleted140621 (29. Dezember 2009)

Das mit "ins neue Jahr rutschen" haben einige Teilnehmer zu wörtlich genommen ! 

Gute Besserung Cachaca und gib mal bescheid was der Radiologe so meint !

Allen anderen wünsche ich einen guten Start in das neue Jahr !

VG
Haddes


----------



## Scale-RC (29. Dezember 2009)

Na denn mal Gute Besserung...man kann euch nicht alleine lassen


...auf die Guten Vorsätze für das nächste Jahr

Kein Streit mehr


----------



## Deleted140621 (29. Dezember 2009)

Scale-RC schrieb:


> ...auf die Guten Vorsätze für das nächste Jahr
> 
> Kein Streit mehr


 
Ich kann von meiner Seite aus behaupten, dass es nie wirklich Streit gab, halt nur nach und nach gesteigerte und situationsbedingte Antisymphatien. 

Das ist aber wohl nicht ungewöhnlich innerhalb eines Rudels von Alphatieren ! 

Den Rest regelt dann halt doch irgendwie immer die Natur......... 

Ich wünsche nochmals einen Guten Rutsch in das neue Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted140621 (31. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

wie schaut es am Samstag mit einer kleinen Runde aus ?
Die ersten 2010er Winterpokalpunkte müssen eingefahren werden,
die Wetteraussichten sind auch ganz okay, bisschen Schnee kann nicht schaden, nur das Packeis in Wackernheim sollten wir dieses mal umfahren.

Vorschlag: 10:00 Uhr, Treffpunkt wie immer ! 

Gruß

Haddes


----------



## marc077 (10. Januar 2010)

Imaginär mit mir als Stadecker Nachbar wärt ihr nun auf Rang 116
Übrigens: trefft ihr euch auch mal zu nem Umtrunk zum Beispiel nach dem Radeln, zu dem man mal dazu stoßen könnte? Vielleicht könnte man für 2010 mal gemeinsam ein paar Marathons oder Rennen oder Touren angehen. Und: wenn ihr im Frühjahr oder Sommer in meinem eigentlichen Heimatrevier Bad Kreuznach mal unterwegs sein wollt, könnten wir das gerne mal mit mir als Guide angehen.

Gruß, Marc


----------



## Schugger (10. Januar 2010)

marc077 schrieb:


> Imaginär mit mir als Stadecker Nachbar wärt ihr nun auf Rang 116
> Übrigens: trefft ihr euch auch mal zu nem Umtrunk zum Beispiel nach dem Radeln, zu dem man mal dazu stoßen könnte? Vielleicht könnte man für 2010 mal gemeinsam ein paar Marathons oder Rennen oder Touren angehen. Und: wenn ihr im Frühjahr oder Sommer in meinem eigentlichen Heimatrevier Bad Kreuznach mal unterwegs sein wollt, könnten wir das gerne mal mit mir als Guide angehen.
> 
> Gruß, Marc


 
Hi Marc,

der unvergleichliche Lance4 und meine Wenigkeit werden mit Sicherheit mal den ein oder anderen Marathon dieses Jahr fahren. Wir können dann auch gerne zusammen dort eintrudeln.
Im Kreis Bad Kreuznach bin ich mit meinen Kumpels erst einmal gefahren und das war echt klasse. Wenn du dich als Guide anbietest nehme ich dieses gerne an, aber nicht jetzt bei dem Wetter.  Momentan trainiere ich etwas im Fitness-Studio.


----------



## Deleted140621 (10. Januar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

da das weiße Zeug uns noch ein wenig erhalten bleibt und die Bedingungen auf unseren Wegen wohl ziemlich bescheiden bleiben.
Möchte mal den teilweisen Ansatz vom marc077 aufgreifen und zum 1. Bikerstammtisch diesen Threads aufrufen.

Vorschlag, Donnerstag 14.01.2010  - 20 Uhr - und zwar dort:

http://www.kuhlmann-s.de/

Wer ist dabei ?

Gruß

Pattrick


----------



## Deleted140621 (11. Januar 2010)

Hochschubbs !


----------



## Scale-RC (11. Januar 2010)

LANCE4 schrieb:


> Hochschubbs !





...und weiterschubbs....


----------



## Scale-RC (11. Januar 2010)

LANCE4 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da das weiße Zeug uns noch ein wenig erhalten bleibt und die Bedingungen auf unseren Wegen wohl ziemlich bescheiden bleiben.
> Möchte mal den teilweisen Ansatz vom marc077 aufgreifen und zum 1. Bikerstammtisch diesen Threads aufrufen.
> ...



Hallo Lance,

ich wäre dabei!

Deinen Vorschlag finde ich Sehr Gut!!!

Gruß

Scale-RC


----------



## macmaegges (11. Januar 2010)

Danke für die Einladung Lance4.
Nehme ich dankend an.

Am Donnerstag um 20:00 Uhr dann in der Coktailbar zum ersten Stammtisch der Roihessekurbeler.

Hoffentlich sind die Coktails ihr Geld wert 


Was wird eigentlich bei dem Stamtisch besprochen, oder gilt er in erster Linie um sich kennenzulernen ?


----------



## Deleted140621 (11. Januar 2010)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Was wird eigentlich bei dem Stamtisch besprochen, oder gilt er in erster Linie um sich kennenzulernen ?


 
Bei wem die nächste Tupperparty stattfindet ! 

Spass bei Seite, wenn Biker nichts zu besprechen haben. . . .., dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr.
Was mir spontan einfällt wäre eine Verabredung zur nächsten Tour !

Wow, wir sind schon zu dritt !!!!!

Was ist mit unserem heimlichen Initiator marc077 den ich wie auch macmaegges noch nie persönlich kennenlernen durfte ?

Ich rechne noch stark mit cachaca und berndie, sowie schugger !
Hoffentlich haben die dort genug Weizenbier gebunkert. . . . .

En eschde Rhoihesse deet saache:
" Leut was froi isch misch widder emohl uffen dunnersdaach "


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmaegges (11. Januar 2010)

Na Toll- Tupperware...

Ok Biker haben ihre Bikerthemen.
Mein Nächstes Thema, wie kriege ich mein S8000 Handy am Lenker fest ohne das es zu stark durchgeschüttelt wird.

Eigenbau-natürlich

...

Wie hoch ist eigentlich der Altersdurchschnitt hier im Thread??

ich bin bescheidene 22 *duck*


----------



## Deleted140621 (11. Januar 2010)

Bis Oktober noch 37 und zweifacher, berufstätiger Familienvater, also voll seriös ! 

Aber das hohe Alter sieht man ja eigentlich auf den Bildern in meinem Album.


----------



## Scale-RC (12. Januar 2010)

....bescheidene 43 Jahre !!


----------



## Scale-RC (12. Januar 2010)

..hiermit bestätige ich eine weitere Zusage von Berndie!!


----------



## marc077 (12. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen. Der "heimliche Initiator marc077" wird versuchen auch anwesend zu sein. Donnerstag ist trainingsfrei und allzu lange wollte ich auch nit im Büro in DA bleiben. Von daher einmal hier die  90 prozentige Zusage, wobei mir gerade einfällt, dass am Donnerstag eigentlich abends zu Hause ein Besuch zum Essen ansteht  Dazu könnt ich Euch allerdings leider nicht einladen  Ich geb nochmal Bescheid.

Gruß, Marc


----------



## marc077 (14. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss für heute Abend leider absagen. Ab 19 Uhr bin ich zu Hause nicht abkömmlich. Hochzeitsplanung bei gemütlichem Essen mit Trauzeugin steht an 
Wenn das heute was mit eurer Zusammenkunft gibt und ihr das regelmässig machen wollt, gebt mal bitte Bescheid.

Gruß aus Darmstadt,

Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmaegges (14. Januar 2010)

Ich muss mich anschliessen mit der Absage. - Leider -

Familiaere Verpflichtungen.

gruesse macmaegges


----------



## Deleted140621 (14. Januar 2010)

Hallo Marc, 
meine Trauzeugin hätte ich auch geheiratet, leider Stand da meine Ehefrau zwischen uns ! 
Also dann viel Spass mit der Trauzeugin heute beim Abendessen.

@Alle
Weiß noch nicht ob ich es pünktlich um 20 Uhr schaffen werde, die Arbeit ruft hier in Bembelcity ! 
Wenn es zu spät wird . . . . .
Außerdem muß ich heute Abend noch das Auto laden, habe mich kurzfristig entschlossen 
am WE paar Tage Pisten mit meinen Racecarvern zu shredden !

Ich gebe per sms dann nochmal laut, was Stand der Dinge ist !


----------



## cachaca (15. Januar 2010)

ich hoffe mal alle sind gut heimgekommen 

Mit insgesamt 4 Teilnehmern, von denen 3 bis zum Abschluss bis 0:00 Uhr dabei waren, war es insgesamt ein erfolgreicher Einstand für unseren ersten Stammtisch. Vielen Dank an Lance, Berndie und Scale-RC für den schönen abend! Vielleicht klappts bei den anderen beim nächsten mal.

Jedenfalls haben wir ausgeheckt, bei einem der nächsten 24 Stunden Rennen mitzumachen. Ein 4er Team haben wir verbindlich zusammenbekommen ("ich kann mich an nichts erinnern" - gilt trotz des fröhlichen abends gestern, nicht ! Ihr werdet alle angemeldet). 
Wenn noch mehr Interesse hätten, wäre das Klasse!  Bei Interesse einfach PN an mich.

Details dazu in einem der nächsten Posts von mir....

Viele Grüße,
cachaca!

P.S.: Wenn Eiszeit vorbei ist, kann ich auch wieder mitfahren. Die Rippen schwellen so langsam wieder ab...


----------



## Scale-RC (19. Januar 2010)

@ Alle

....wie schaut es denn diese Woche mit einer kleinen Runde aus?

...vorausgesetzt das Wetter spielt mit!!!

Wer wär denn dabei?

Gruß

Scale-RC


----------



## Deleted140621 (19. Januar 2010)

Scale-RC schrieb:


> @ Alle
> 
> ....wie schaut es denn diese Woche mit einer kleinen Runde aus?
> 
> ...


 
also wenn wir Schlittschuhlaufen komme ich mit, ansonsten verzichte ich zugunsten meiner gesundheit und baue noch etwas hüftgold auf !


----------



## Scale-RC (19. Januar 2010)

@ lance4

..Hüftgold...a la Geiss-Stubb???


----------



## Deleted140621 (19. Januar 2010)

Scale-RC schrieb:


> @ lance4
> 
> ..Hüftgold...a la Geiss-Stubb???


 
also jede woche stammtisch wäre mir ein wenig zuviel des guten.


----------



## Scale-RC (19. Januar 2010)

LANCE4 schrieb:


> also jede woche stammtisch wäre mir ein wenig zuviel des guten.


 

...so war das nicht gemeint, nur bei schlechtem Wetter!!!


----------



## Deleted140621 (24. Januar 2010)

Komme gerade wieder vom Schneeschschieben und kehren, das 4. Mal für heute. Gibt das auch Winterpokalpunkte ?

Wie sieht es aus mit einem Stammtisch diese Woche ?


----------



## Scale-RC (25. Januar 2010)

Servus zusammen,

diese Woche sieht es wieder schlecht aus, Wetterbedingt, eine gemeinsame Runde zu drehen, darum schlage ich einen gemütlichen Treff/Stammtisch am Donnerstag vor, dachte so an 19:30 Uhr in der Geiss-Stube in Hahnheim. 

Wer hat Interesse??

Meldet euch!!

Gruß

Scale-RC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted140621 (26. Januar 2010)

Scale-RC schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> diese Woche sieht es wieder schlecht aus, Wetterbedingt, eine gemeinsame Runde zu drehen, darum schlage ich einen gemütlichen Treff/Stammtisch am Donnerstag vor, dachte so an 19:30 Uhr in der Geiss-Stube in Hahnheim.
> 
> ...


 
Kann ich erst am Donnerstag sagen ob es passt ! 
Melde mich . . .


----------



## Scale-RC (26. Januar 2010)

LANCE4 schrieb:


> Kann ich erst am Donnerstag sagen ob es passt !
> Melde mich . . .


 

Wann?...um 19:00 Uhr???


----------



## Deleted140621 (26. Januar 2010)

Scale-RC schrieb:


> Wann?...um 19:00 Uhr???


 
Also ab 20 Uhr würde bei mir passen, reservierst Du einen Tisch ?
Die Geisstube ist ja seit dem Inhaberwechsel wieder ziemlich beliebt.


----------



## Scale-RC (26. Januar 2010)

Ok, dann 20 Uhr in der Geisstube!!


----------



## Scale-RC (28. Januar 2010)

LANCE4 schrieb:


> Also ab 20 Uhr würde bei mir passen, reservierst Du einen Tisch ?
> Die Geisstube ist ja seit dem Inhaberwechsel wieder ziemlich beliebt.


 

...ja, ist schon erledigt, Tisch ist für 20 Uhr reserviert

..zur Info, Inhaber sind die gleichen, jetzt ist die Bewirtung wieder Federführend in Familienhänden....


----------



## marc077 (28. Januar 2010)

Erkältung:kotz:


----------



## Scale-RC (28. Januar 2010)

marc077 schrieb:


> Erkältung:kotz:


 

@ marc077

Na dann von meiner Seite aus Gute Besserung!!

Gruß

Scale-RC


----------



## Scale-RC (28. Januar 2010)

*@ Alle

Stammtisch fällt heute aus!!*


----------



## Scale-RC (1. Februar 2010)

@ Alle

...wie schaut es bei euch diese Woche mit einem Stammtisch am Donnerstag aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biologist (1. Februar 2010)

Sauft ihr jetzt nur noch und geht gar nicht mehr radeln? :->


----------



## Scale-RC (1. Februar 2010)

biologist schrieb:


> Sauft ihr jetzt nur noch und geht gar nicht mehr radeln? :->


 

....klar machen wir das, biken, es gibt aber Neulinge und wollte deshalb nachfragen, ob es sich lohnt für nach dem biken etwas zu reservieren.


....wenn es um das "saufen" ginge, wäre die Fragestellung schon eine andere gewesen....


----------



## Deleted140621 (1. Februar 2010)

Scale-RC schrieb:


> @ Alle
> 
> ...wie schaut es bei euch diese Woche mit einem Stammtisch am Donnerstag aus?


 
Keine Zeit ! Ich muß bestimmt wieder schneeschippen. . . .

Also ehrlich gesagt würde ich lieber mal wieder auf dem Rad sitzen. . . . .


----------



## Scale-RC (1. Februar 2010)

@ Lance4

....du fährst doch eh mit dem Zug...


----------



## Deleted140621 (1. Februar 2010)

Scale-RC schrieb:


> @ Lance4
> 
> ....du fährst doch eh mit dem Zug...


 
Klar fahre ich mit dem Zug, wie sonst kommt man auf 11.520 Jahreskilometer ? 
Deute ich das jetzt richtig das am Donnerstag wieder *nicht *gefahren wird ?


----------



## Scale-RC (1. Februar 2010)

..es wird gefahren, klar doch!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted140621 (2. Februar 2010)

Scale-RC schrieb:


> ..es wird gefahren, klar doch!!


 
Na dann lasse ich mich am Donnerstag mal überraschen, rechne aber eh damit das ich wieder alleine da stehen werde.


----------



## berndie61 (3. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

leider bin ich am Do. mal wieder beruflich unterwegs. Bei dem Scheisswetter ist das aber nicht schlimm wenn ich keine Zeit habe. Außerdem bin ich in 2010 ja schon 40(000) km gefahren. 

b


----------



## Deleted140621 (3. Februar 2010)

Guten Abend Zusammen,

ich klinke mich auch aus für morgen, habe gerade meinen Rucksack gepackt und werde morgen am Nachmittag mal seit langem wieder von Frankfurt aus, nach der Arbeit, paar Kilometer nach Hause schrubbeln.

Die spritzwasserschützenden Steckschutzbleche sind auch schon montiert ! 

Gruß

P


----------



## Deleted140621 (10. Februar 2010)

Frage in die kleine Runde:

Ist morgen Stammtisch oder wollt Ihr Euch um die alten Weiber kümmern ? 

Wie schaut es mit heute abend aus ? Hat jemand Interesse ein kleines Ründchen zu drehen ?


----------



## Deleted140621 (11. Februar 2010)

Top Bedingungen heute draussen ! Es liegt Pulverschnee vom aller Feinsten.

Wer wäre bei einem Snow-Nightride heute dabei ?


----------



## macmaegges (11. Februar 2010)

Bah,   mir wurden vorgestern die Mountain Kings aufgeschlitzt bei mir im Hof.

Rad war angekettet... zum Glück, sonst wärs weg. Ich denk das war frust weil der Aufschlitzer es nicht mitnehmen konnte.

Anzeige geschaltet gegen unbekannt... 

Habe seit gestern wieder Nobby Nics drauf...

Auf Schneetour hab ich mit den Dingern absolut kein Bock.

Bin eben auf der Landstrasse Kreuz und Queer gefahren / gedriftet...


----------



## Scale-RC (12. Februar 2010)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Bah,   mir wurden vorgestern die Mountain Kings aufgeschlitzt bei mir im Hof.
> 
> Rad war angekettet... zum Glück, sonst wärs weg. Ich denk das war frust weil der Aufschlitzer es nicht mitnehmen konnte.
> 
> ...




...Die Nobby Nic sind Genial auf Schnee!!

Gruß

Scale


----------



## Deleted140621 (13. Februar 2010)

Scale-RC schrieb:


> ...Die Nobby Nic sind Genial auf Schnee!!
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Scale



Yepp !


----------



## macmaegges (14. Februar 2010)

Bah  Bah  Bah  !!!  Nah  find ich nicht,

Mountain King hat ne viel bessere Schneehaftung finde ich 

leider besitze ich nur noch einen, hab mir einen neuen besorgt nach der Schlitzatacke...
Vorne
Hinten kanns rutschen wies will 

Achso  Helau...


----------



## Deleted140621 (14. Februar 2010)

macmaegges schrieb:


> leider besitze ich nur noch einen, hab mir einen neuen besorgt nach der Schlitzatacke...



  Wobei nun auch die Frage nach dem Täter-Geschlecht geklärt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmaegges (16. Februar 2010)

Wie darf ich das verstehen ??

Ich kann keine voreiligen Schlüsse ziehen wer oder sogar welches Geschlecht es getan haben soll...

Ich hoffe ich finde den Täter.  eine Anzeige hat er schon, die Zweite wird meine Faust sein


----------



## marc077 (20. März 2010)

Hallo, ist hier nichts mehr los oder regelt ihr alles nur noch via PM? Wollte wissen, ob jemand lust auf ne lockere Straßenrunde hätte, mit RR oder auch MTB (siehe angehängte Google-Maps-Karte). Anrollen so um ca. 13, 14 Uhr oder auch noch später?! Treffen an eurem bekannten Treffpunkt "Kreisel-Eckeshalle" in N.O.? Meine Mobilnummer bei Bedarf hier über PM oder aber 'ne Uhrzeit vorschlagen. Schaue dann ab und zu mal rein.

Gruß, Marc

PS: habe grad gesehen, dass das Bild doch sehr klein ist. Zur Orientierung: 63 km, Start und Ziel  (A,B) ist Stadecken


----------



## cachaca (21. März 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

der 100jährige Kalender "Calendarium Oeconomicum Practicum Perpetuum", den Mauritius Knauer in den Jahren 1652 bis 1658 durch seine tagtäglichen Wetterbeobachtungen und seine langjährigen Erfahrungen erstellt hatte, sagte uns auch dieses Jahr einen kalten und langen Winter voraus. 

Nun sieht es aber so aus, dass nach diesem Kalender ab Mittwoch wieder schönes Wetter folgen soll.

Folglich treffen wir uns wieder - zu gewohnter Stunde - um 19:00 am Do. 25.3. am Kreisel Georg-Taulke-Allee, Nieder-Olm - zu einer ersten Frühlingsausfahrt.

Zum Einstieg für alle Mountainbike-Freunde eher flach mit ca. 40 - 50 km. Dauer etwa 2-3 Stunden durch unser schönes Rheinhessen.

Gruß, 
cachaca.

P.S.: Erste Testfahrten am Wochenende waren bereits erfolgreich.


----------



## Scale-RC (26. März 2010)

Danke, für die 1. gemeinsame Ausfahrt bei Frühlingshaften 17°C Abendtemperatur, mit Cachacca und Lance4 bei einer gemütlichen Tour durch das Rheinhessische Hügelland.



Gruß

Scale-RC


----------



## Deleted140621 (26. März 2010)

Scale-RC schrieb:


> Danke, für die 1. gemeinsame Ausfahrt bei Frühlingshaften 17°C Abendtemperatur, mit Cachacca und Lance4 bei einer gemütlichen Tour durch das Rheinhessische Hügelland.


 
Bitteschön, keine Ursache, mache ich doch gerne ! 

@cachaca
Hier noch den gestern angesprochenen Link zur Veranstaltung:
http://www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de/de/radeln/mountainbike_10.aspx

Wäre klasse wenn Du mitfährst !


----------



## Deleted140621 (26. März 2010)

@scale-rc
@cachaca

Wow ! 
Das ging aber flott.
Jetzt sind wir schon zu dritt auf der Schinderhannesrunde !

Jetzt heißt es donnerstags aber fleißig gemeinsam trainieren.


----------



## Scale-RC (30. März 2010)

@ Berndie

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!


..auf die nächsten gemeinsamen Touren!!

Gruß

Scale-RC


----------



## Deleted140621 (30. März 2010)

@berndie 

......bon anniversaire.


----------



## whitesheepmtb (31. März 2010)

hey leute, wollt mich auch mal wieder melden!
wann und wie fahrt ihr denn zur zeit so? habt ihr feste tage?

lg

torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scale-RC (31. März 2010)

whitesheepmtb schrieb:


> hey leute, wollt mich auch mal wieder melden!
> wann und wie fahrt ihr denn zur zeit so? habt ihr feste tage?
> 
> lg
> ...


 
Hallo Torsten,

hier mal das Posting von Cachacca :

Folglich treffen wir uns wieder - zu gewohnter Stunde - um 19:00 am Do. 01.04. am Kreisel Georg-Taulke-Allee, Nieder-Olm - zu einer ersten Frühlingsausfahrt.

Zum Einstieg für alle Mountainbike-Freunde eher flach mit ca. 40 - 50 km. Dauer etwa 2-3 Stunden durch unser schönes Rheinhessen.

Gruß, 
cachaca.

P.S.: Erste Testfahrten am Wochenende waren bereits erfolgreich.

Gruß

Scale-RC


----------



## whitesheepmtb (31. März 2010)

ah danke hatte ich wohl überlesen.

Donnerstags is leider nur schlecht bei mir da ich meist bis 20:15 vorlesung habe!

ich werd mal versuchen wieder öfter ins forum zu schaun ob ihr wann anders dann mal was plant!

lg


----------



## Scale-RC (31. März 2010)

whitesheepmtb schrieb:


> ah danke hatte ich wohl überlesen.
> 
> Donnerstags is leider nur schlecht bei mir da ich meist bis 20:15 vorlesung habe!
> 
> ...


 

Ja, Torsten, schaue einfach öfters mal rein..nächste Woche wird es bestimmt mehr Ausfahrten geben, da einige Urlaub haben

bis denn...

Scale-RC


----------



## Scale-RC (1. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

heute bereits *18:00 Uhr Treffpunkt* an gewohnter Stelle!!!


Gruß

Scale-RC


----------



## Deleted140621 (1. April 2010)

Scale-RC schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> heute bereits *18:00 Uhr Treffpunkt* an gewohnter Stelle!!!
> 
> ...


 
 Dann können wir heute ja mal mindestens 3 stunden fahren !
Bin dabei !


----------



## Scale-RC (1. April 2010)

LANCE4 schrieb:


> Dann können wir heute ja mal mindestens 3 stunden fahren !
> Bin dabei !


 

warum nur 3 Stunden??...ich habe jetzt Urlaub!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scale-RC (2. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

...kurz einen Gruß an an alle mitleser

...war wieder eine sehr schöne Ausfahrt, Level 1-2, somit kamen über 72 Km zusammmen, für den Saisonstart und unserem demnächst teil nehmenden 1. Marathon im Mai diesen Jahres, ein guter Anfang, bedanken möchte ich mich an dieser Stelle bei Cachacca und Lance4, die in Funktion als Guide sehr gut miteinander fungiert haben.

Unsere nächste Tour ist für den kommenden Dienstag, tagsüber, geplant, wer also Lust und Laune hat, meldet sich an dieser Stelle oder per PN.

...weitere Touren sind für Mittwoch, Donnerstag und Freitag in Planung, frei nach dem Motto : ....als Noidreede!

Wünsche allen Gleichgesinnten ein Frohes Osterfest!!

Gruß

Scale-RC


----------



## Deleted140621 (2. April 2010)

Habe gerade die gestrige Runde am Sigmameter abgelesen:

75.49 Km / 610 Hm / 3 Stunden 24 Minuten 

Wir sehen uns am Dienstag zur nächsten Ausfahrt bei Tageslicht.

Frohe Ostern


----------



## marc077 (2. April 2010)

Gefrühstückt, anverdaut und nun Sonne an die Beine lassen. Wetterradar lässt aus Saarlandrichtung schon die ersten nassen Wolken erahnen. Fahre Richtung Wörrstadt. Vielleicht begegnet man einem im Wingert?

Gruß, Marc


----------



## Deleted140621 (3. April 2010)

Allgemeine Frage in die Runde.

*Wann geht es am Dienstag los ?* 

Ich könnte ab 14 Uhr am gewohnten Treffpunkt mit Rennrad/MTB sein.

Gebt mal laut damit ich planen kann !


----------



## Scale-RC (4. April 2010)

...wenn keinere weitere Zusage kommt, werde ich um 14 Uhr mit dem RR kommen!

Gruß

Scale-RC


----------



## marc077 (5. April 2010)

Dienstag? Da wird doch wieder gearbeitet! Ich werde HEUTE um 13:30 starten. Ob MTB oder RR weiß ich noch nicht. Falls einer das hier noch rechtzeitig liest, dann schnell hier nochmal posten. Wär' schön sich mal zu sehen.

Gruß, Marc


----------



## Deleted140621 (5. April 2010)

Spontanrunde mit Scale-RC ! 
Lockere 71 Km / 650 Hm / 26.08er Schnitt mit dem Renner.

Ach ja und noch einen lecker Platten zwischen Nieder-Olm und Saulheim !

Morgen *wieder* eine Rennradrunde ab 14:00 Uhr durch Rheinhessen Richtung Donnersberg und zurück durchs Appelbachtal (120 Km / 800-1000 Hm) , sofern sich nicht noch ein MTB'ler  dazugesellt !

Gruß

Haddes


----------



## cachaca (6. April 2010)

ich wäre heute, 6.4., ab 14:00 Uhr dabei. Allerdings - mangels schnellem Gerät - nur mit MTB. Gebt mal Bescheid, ob das bei Euch auch passt.

Gruss, cachaca !


----------



## Deleted140621 (6. April 2010)

cachaca schrieb:


> ich wäre heute, 6.4., ab 14:00 Uhr dabei. Allerdings - mangels schnellem Gerät - nur mit MTB. Gebt mal Bescheid, ob das bei Euch auch passt.
> 
> Gruss, cachaca !



Alles klar, Stollenreifen und kurze Hosen !
Bin um 14 Uhr dann am Treffpunkt.


----------



## Scale-RC (6. April 2010)

LANCE4 schrieb:


> Alles klar, Stollenreifen und kurze Hosen !
> Bin um 14 Uhr dann am Treffpunkt.




...klar passt das, dann bis später!!

Gruß

Scale-RC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scale-RC (6. April 2010)

Super, eben im Keller nochmal das Bike gecheckt und was stelle ich fest? ein plattes Hinterradein Dorn von 1 cm länge drin......ok, alten Schlauch raus, neuen rein, jetzt ist es bereit um wieder eingestaubt zu werden

Gruß

Scale-RC


----------



## marc077 (6. April 2010)

Ich würd so gern jetzt Feierabend machen Vielleicht reicht's heut aber noch für ne 18 bis 20 Uhr Runde aus. Morgen soll's ja wieder schön nass werden.


----------



## Deleted140621 (6. April 2010)

Mist, wollte mich eben umziehen, kann aber meine Kompressionskleidung
nicht finden ! 

Naja muß auch mal ohne gehen. . . ., dann müßt Ihr am Berg eben mal auf mich warten.

Bis gleich !


Haddes


----------



## Scale-RC (6. April 2010)

Danke Leuts, für diese schöne Runde bei Superwetter....und was kam zwischendurch, natürlich, wieder ein Platten.....das reicht jetzt mal für das nächste halbe Jahr damit......

Danke Cachaca, für den Ersatzschlauch, bringe dir demächst einen neuen mit!!

Gruß

Scale-RC


----------



## Deleted140621 (6. April 2010)

Der MTB-Sigmameter zeigt mir nach noch einer Runde um den örtlichen Kirchturm folgendes Unglaubliche an:

100,2 Km / 752 Hm / reine Fahrtzeit 4:34

Und bei Scale-RC saß der Stachel bergauf tief, sogar im hinteren Nobby Nic !

Cooles Ründchen Jungs, hat echt riesen Spaß gemacht, eine leichte Formkante hat sich heute bei dem Kaiserwetter auch gebildet ! 

Was will man mehr ?

@Scale-RC 
Ich würde mich dann doch noch an die Reifensammelbestellung dranhängen !


----------



## cachaca (7. April 2010)

Tolle Tour gestern. Bei mir waren es nur 97,3 km. Dafür aber 870 Hm. 
Mann ! Der Weg am Sörgenlocher Schlösschen vorbei hat gestern dann doch noch weh getan  . Da half auch die Kompressionskleidung nix 

Vielen Dank nochmal an LANCE und Scale-RC, die sich mal wieder bei der Auswahl der Strecke selbst übertroffen haben. Genial ! 

Unser "Rhoihesse" ist doch eine der schönsten Gegenden Deutschlands !

Gruß, cachaca !

P.S. 
Hab' heute Mittag auch nochmal eine Classic-Runde mit 42 km nachgelegt.


----------



## Scale-RC (7. April 2010)

So, heute nochmal mit dem Nachwuchs der RhK´s eine kleine lockere Runde (Sörgenloch-Zornheim-Mommenheim-Zornheim-Klein-Winternheim-Nieder-Olm-Sörgenloch) von 30 Km gedreht, jetzt geht es zum auslockern noch 90 Min zum kicken.....


Gruß

Scale-RC


----------



## Deleted140621 (7. April 2010)

cachaca schrieb:


> P.S.
> Hab' heute Mittag auch nochmal eine Classic-Runde mit 42 km nachgelegt.


 
Die Anmeldung zum Schinderhannes MTB scheint ja zu pushen ohne Ende ! 

@Alle
Findet morgen der 19:00 Uhr Biketreff statt ?
Hätte Lust auf eine Einkehr und paar Paulaner vom Fass in der "Zickleinkammer" in Hahnheim.


----------



## Scale-RC (7. April 2010)

LANCE4 schrieb:


> Die Anmeldung zum Schinderhannes MTB scheint ja zu pushen ohne Ende !
> 
> ...des machd mör eschd ängschd..wie soll des nur weida geje??
> 
> ...




...mal schaun, je nach Wetterlage, habe nichts gegen eine echte gemütliche Runde, viel wird nicht gehen Morgen bei mir

Gruß

Scale-RC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted140621 (8. April 2010)

Frage in die Runde:

Heute bereits um 18:00 Uhr ?

Eine 2 stündige lockere Ausfahrt, auf's Après*-*Bike muß ich aber leider doch verzichten.

Gebt mal laut, werde hier gegen 17:00 Uhr nochmal reinschauen und dann entscheiden.

Gruß

Haddes


----------



## Scale-RC (8. April 2010)

LANCE4 schrieb:


> Frage in die Runde:
> 
> Heute bereits um 18:00 Uhr ?
> 
> ...




...dein locker kenne ich......


----------



## marc077 (8. April 2010)

Wenn's Wetter hält, werde ich auch nochmal mit dem RR los. Vom Saarland kommt allerdings grad was zu uns. Wenn's trocken bleibt wird aber denke ich nach 18 Uhr, da in Finthen noch Hochzeitslocation begutachtet werden muss. Wenn fahre ich ab Stadecken über Nieder-Olm, Klein-Winternheim, Drais, Finthen, Wackernheim, Groß-Winternheim, Stadecken. Sind ca 1:20 h. Ich halte die Augen auf. Zu erkennen bin ich an weißem RR, weißer Short, schwarzem Langarm, GT-Trikot, schwarzen MTB-Schuhen.

Gruß, Marc


----------



## Scale-RC (8. April 2010)

LANCE4 schrieb:


> Frage in die Runde:
> 
> Heute bereits um 18:00 Uhr ?
> 
> ...




18:00 Uhr??...ok, geht bei mir, kein Thema...dann bis später!!

Gruß

Scale


----------



## Deleted140621 (8. April 2010)

@Scale-RC
Da sich sonst noch niemand gemeldet hat:
RR oder MTB ?


----------



## Scale-RC (8. April 2010)

.....ich komme mit dem Mtb!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted140621 (8. April 2010)

Uuuiii, uuuiii,

marc077 hat recht, da kommt Regen ! 
Ich würde eher gerne mit dem Renner paar GA1 Kilometer absolvieren und fahre ab Saulheim paar Runden um den Kirchturm.


----------



## Scale-RC (8. April 2010)

ok, ich komme mit dem Renner......hast mich überzeugt!!


----------



## Deleted140621 (8. April 2010)

Na also, geht doch ! 

Bis gleich !


----------



## marc077 (8. April 2010)

Gerade in Stadecken angekommen. Jetzt rein in die Klamotten. Fahre die genannte Runde und halte mal nach zwei weiteren RRlern Ausschau. Vielleicht bis gleich.


----------



## Deleted140621 (8. April 2010)

So, zurück, schöne kleine Trainingsrunde von und mit Scale-RC.

In Hillesheim war ich noch nie !

Sigmameter: 55.28 Km / 351 Hm / 02:03 Stunden.

Wie sagt da der Ostfriese ? Wat mut dat mut !

Gruß

Haddes


----------



## Scale-RC (8. April 2010)

LANCE4 schrieb:


> So, zurück, schöne kleine Traingsrunde von und mit Scale-RC.
> 
> In Hillesheim war ich noch nie !
> 
> ...




...wir haben nicht mal den Ostfriesennerz gebraucht, kamen wieder trocken nach Hause!!.....und jetzt weißt du auch wo Hillesheim liegt 

Gruß

Scale-RC


----------



## Scale-RC (8. April 2010)

marc077 schrieb:


> Gerade in Stadecken angekommen. Jetzt rein in die Klamotten. Fahre die genannte Runde und halte mal nach zwei weiteren RRlern Ausschau. Vielleicht bis gleich.




@ marc077

...schade, dann vielleicht nächste Woche, wir sind heute zur Abwechslung in eine ganz andere Richtung gefahren!!

Gruß

Scale-RC


----------



## marc077 (8. April 2010)

Ich hab Hillesheim mal bei Google Maps gesucht und bin in der Eifel gelandet. Respekt  Oder meintet ihr Ober-Hilbersheim?
Mein HAC sprach 1:23, 36,8 km, 26,4 AvgSp, 307 Hm
Und ich habe fest gestellt, dass mein Ciclo HAC auch beinen Polar-Gurt erkennt 

Gruß und Nacht, Marc


----------



## Scale-RC (8. April 2010)

Das Hillesheim, was wir kennen und meinen, liegt hinter Weinolsheim von Friesenheim kommend 

Gruß und Gute N8

Scale-RC


----------



## Deleted140621 (9. April 2010)

Wie schaut es am Sonntag mit einer "Hallowach-MTB-Runde" so ab 9 bis etwa 12 Uhr aus ?

Soll heißen, jeder wäre auch wieder rechtzeitig zum Sonntagsbraten
zu Hause !

Vorschlag: Nieder-Olm, Ober-Olmer Wald, Lennebergwald, Gonsenheimerwald, Budenheim, Ingelheim, Selztalradweg, 
Nieder-Olm.

Alternativ wäre mir aber auch eine Rennradrunde Richtung Donnersberg recht !

Gruß

Haddes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc077 (9. April 2010)

Ich fahre morgen nach KH zu den Eltern. Nachmittags werde ich die alten Trails mal anschauen und auf Baumfreiheit überprüfen. Werde ne schöne Runde zusammenstellen und euch dann demnächst mal mein altes Revier zeigen.

Gruß, Marc


----------



## Deleted140621 (9. April 2010)

marc077 schrieb:


> Ich fahre morgen nach KH zu den Eltern. Nachmittags werde ich die alten Trails mal anschauen und auf Baumfreiheit überprüfen. Werde ne schöne Runde zusammenstellen und euch dann demnächst mal mein altes Revier zeigen.
> 
> Gruß, Marc



Ja Supi,

nachdem wir schon am Dienstag einige Trails um die Altenbaumburg gerockt haben. . . .. , das schreit nach mehr !

Ich warte . . . . 

Gruß

Haddes


----------



## marc077 (11. April 2010)

Was für eine Tour KH vom Feinsten. Wetter war super. Hätte nen Tick wärmer sein können. Und leider immer noch zu viel Windbruch auf den schönsten Trails. Und: mein HAC hat irgendwie gesponnen. Distanz 3,8 km, speed max 180 km/h, avg speed 62,18 km/h, HM 1041. Scheinbar war da irgendwo zu Anfang ein Störfeld/Hochspannungsleitung, was die 180 km/h brachte. Und dass er die Distanz mit 3,8 km angibt hängt vielleicht damit zusammen, dass ich nach ungefähr dieser Strecke ne Markierung auf der Gans gesetzt habe. Scheint allerdings nicht so wie in der Betriebsanleitung zu funktionieren. Weiß da einer von euch vielleicht Abhilfe, der auch nen HAC benutzt?
Habe auf der Tour so ziemlich alles mal abgefahren bzw. abfahren wollen um zu schauen, wo man momentan ungehindert durch kommt. Gans, Lemberg, Rotenfels waren meine Stationen. Von den angegebenen Höhenmeter könnt s hinkommen. Strecke könnten knapp 50 km gewesen sein. Schade. Hatte mir diese Woche noch nen GPS Logger bestellt, der allerdings gestern nicht mehr eintraf. Vielleicht nächste Woche nochmal? Zumindest das Wintertraining hat was gebracht  Freu mich schon euch mal Kreuznacher Wege zeigen zu können. Und hier nun noch ein paar Bilder von gestern: Gans, Rotenfels und zweimal Panorama vom RedRock runter.

Gruß, Marc


```
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/615129][img]http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/5/4/1/_/thumb/CIMG2547.JPG[/img][/url] [url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/615130][img]http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/5/4/1/_/thumb/CIMG2561a.JPG[/img][/url] [url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/615221][img]http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/5/4/1/_/thumb/panorama01.JPG[/img][/url] [url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/615220][img]http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/5/4/1/_/thumb/panorama02.jpg[/img][/url]
```


----------



## Deleted140621 (13. April 2010)

Hallo Leuts,

leider ich muß für übermorgen (15.04.) absagen.
Euch allen viel Spaß !

Gruß Haddes


----------



## Scale-RC (14. April 2010)

Hiermit beauftrage ich offiziell Lance zur Beschaffung neuer RhK-R Trikots.

Gruß

Scale-RC


----------



## Deleted140621 (14. April 2010)

*Auftragsbestätigung* mit der Bitte um weitere Spezifikation !

Kompressionskleidung oder einfach eine Konfektionsgröße kleiner für den optimalen Fleischwurst-Look ?

Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja noch wirklich vor dem Schinnderhannes-MTB Marathon 2010, das die Trikots 
vor dem Start überstreift werden können ?


----------



## marc077 (16. April 2010)

Ich werde morgen Samstag oder Sonntag wieder nach KH fahren. Jemand Interesse? Ein Platz incl. Bike hätte ich im Auto noch frei. Das Wetter wird wieder herrlich, 18° C. Umgestürzte Bäume wird's aber sicherlich noch immer genug geben. Diesmal alles mit GPS-Logger zur sicheren Tourendokumentation nebst HAC, der beim letzten Mal nicht so recht wollte.

Gruß, Marc


----------



## Deleted140621 (16. April 2010)

marc077 schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen Samstag oder Sonntag wieder nach KH fahren. Jemand Interesse? Ein Platz incl. Bike hätte ich im Auto noch frei. Das Wetter wird wieder herrlich, 18° C. Umgestürzte Bäume wird's aber sicherlich noch immer genug geben. Diesmal alles mit GPS-Logger zur sicheren Tourendokumentation nebst HAC, der beim letzten Mal nicht so recht wollte.
> 
> Gruß, Marc


 
Shit bin das komplette WE schon verplant ! 
Aber die Saison hat ja gerade erst begonnen.

Gruß

Pattrick


----------



## Scale-RC (17. April 2010)

marc077 schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen Samstag oder Sonntag wieder nach KH fahren. Jemand Interesse? Ein Platz incl. Bike hätte ich im Auto noch frei. Das Wetter wird wieder herrlich, 18° C. Umgestürzte Bäume wird's aber sicherlich noch immer genug geben. Diesmal alles mit GPS-Logger zur sicheren Tourendokumentation nebst HAC, der beim letzten Mal nicht so recht wollte.
> 
> Gruß, Marc




...bin leider auch schon das WE verplant!!

Gruß

Scale-RC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc077 (17. April 2010)

Schade, schade. Dann Inspiziere ich mal noch ein paar andere Wege auf Baumschlag, damit ich mal ne komplette flüssige Tour für demnächst zusammenstellen kann.

Gruß, Marc


----------



## Deleted140621 (17. April 2010)

marc077 schrieb:


> damit ich mal ne komplette flüssige Tour für demnächst zusammenstellen kann.
> 
> Gruß, Marc


 
Davon gehen wir aus ! 
Wobei "flüssig" wird es bei uns i.d.R. immer nach getaner Arbeit ! 

Wann öffnet eigentlich das Weingut Schott seine Terrasse ?


----------



## Scale-RC (19. April 2010)

LANCE4 schrieb:


> Davon gehen wir aus !
> Wobei "flüssig" wird es bei uns i.d.R. immer nach getaner Arbeit !
> 
> Wann öffnet eigentlich das Weingut Schott seine Terrasse ?


 

..hier die Info : 

Termine 2010 im Weingut
öffnungszeiten Straußwirtschaft: Freitag u. Samstag ab 18 Uhr Sonntags ab 16 Uhr

2.April - 13.Juni 2010 
15. Oktober - 21. November 2010 Wein, Sekt , Secco erleben, genießen in gemütlicher Atmosphäre mit Sommerterasse.
Kulinarische Köstlichkeiten aus der Winzerküche mit wechselnden Gerichten. 


Gruß

Scale-RC


----------



## Deleted140621 (19. April 2010)

Wann geht es denn hier mal wieder ins Gelände oder zumindest in den Wald ?


----------



## Scale-RC (19. April 2010)

LANCE4 schrieb:


> Wann geht es denn hier mal wieder ins Gelände oder zumindest in den Wald ?


 

..im Gelände war ich heute Morgen schon....heute Mittag auch nochmal, im Wald war ich zuletzt am Freitag.....

...also wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, oder keine Absage mehr erfolgt wird dies am Donnerstag zum bekannten Treff wieder der Fall sein!!

Gruß

Scale-RC


----------



## cachaca (19. April 2010)

ich hab das kondensstreifenfreie Wochenende genutzt, um mir den Großen Feldberg mal genauer anzuschauen. Ergebnis dieser Tour am Samstag mit zwei alten Kumpels waren 55,28 km und 1.128 HM. Ein echtes Erlebnis mit strahlend blauem Himmel.

... die Zeit für die Tour bleibt allerdings mein Geheimnis. 

Leider muss ich den Donnerstag absagen, da wir am Freitag schon eine Drei-Tages-Tour rund um Heilbronn (ca. 240 km) geplant haben.

Melde mich dann am Montag wieder...

Gruß an Alle,
cachaca !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted140621 (19. April 2010)

cachaca schrieb:


> Leider muss ich den Donnerstag absagen, da wir am Freitag schon eine Drei-Tages-Tour rund um Heilbronn (ca. 240 km) geplant haben.



Bestimmt das Trainingslager für den Schinderhannes-MTB-Marathon, oder ?

Gut so ! 

Dann können wir uns etwas weiter vorne beim Start aufstellen.

Viel Spaß und laß es ordentlich im Wald krachen.

Ich sage für Donnerstag auch ab, diese Woche ist Grundlagenausdauer mit dem Rennrad
geplant. Außerdem muß ich mich mit den schmalen Reifen noch besser anfreunden, da ich 
demnächst nach sage und schreibe 21 Jahren mal wieder einen RTF fahren werde.

Viele Grüße
Haddes


----------



## Scale-RC (20. April 2010)

@ Lance

..du wirst ja noch zu einem richtigen RR-Fahrer

..so, nach "getaner" Arbeit am Sonntag nach 170 Km der Lohn des ganzen, siehe Bild


@ Alle

Da nun die Absagen für Donnerstag erfolgt sind werde ich eine Einheit direkt nach Feierabend dranhängen.

Gruß

Scale-RC


----------



## Deleted140621 (20. April 2010)

Scale-RC;7066970 
..so schrieb:


> siehe Bild [/U]


 
Glückwunsch, kleine Runde, kleiner Trophäe. . . ., oder ist das kein Lichtschalter im Hintergrund an der Wand ?


----------



## Scale-RC (20. April 2010)

LANCE4 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, kleine Runde, kleiner Trophäe. . . ., oder ist das kein Lichtschalter im Hintergrund an der Wand ?


 
...ist eben mal was anderes als ein Finisher-Trikot!!


----------



## Deleted140621 (20. April 2010)

Scale-RC schrieb:


> ...ist eben mal was anderes als ein Finisher-Trikot!!


 
.....außerdem muß das Ding ja auch in die Trikot- oder Satteltasche passen  
und wenn man soviele Finishertrikots wie Du besitzt, kann ich das gut verstehen !


----------



## Scale-RC (20. April 2010)

LANCE4 schrieb:


> .....außerdem muß das Ding ja auch in die Trikot- oder Satteltasche passen
> und wenn man soviele Finishertrikots wie Du besitzt, kann ich das gut verstehen !




...und am 30.05.2010 kommt ein weiteres Finishershirt dazu, nachdem wir gemeinsam beim Schinderhannes-Mara fahren.....

...außerdem......das Ding gehört in die Hose und nicht ins Trikot!!!!

Scale-RC


----------



## biologist (21. April 2010)

Hab hier länger nicht mehr reingeschaut... geht ja inzwischen wieder ziemlich gesittet hier zu  Wie ich gesehen habe, sind manche hier auch öfter mit dem RR unterwegs. Wer also mal ne größere Runde durch Rheinhessen fahren will - habe vor kurzem mal ne Strecke am Rechner geplant und bin sie am Wochenende auch abgefahren:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=dgseckpdxvqbpuzh

Vor allem hinten Richtung Alzey gibts teilweise extrem wenig Verkehr. Insgesamt hügelige Strecke mit recht gutem Asphalt.

Ich denke wenn der Ironman rum ist, dann schau ich mal wieder bei euch vorbei


----------



## Deleted140621 (21. April 2010)

biologist schrieb:


> Ich denke wenn der Ironman rum ist, dann schau ich mal wieder bei euch vorbei


 
Habe nach 2008 mal wieder zwei VIP - Zuschauer Pakete für die Veranstaltung von Kurti erhalten.
Da werde ich mich im Römer wieder ein wenig verwöhnen lassen.
Wehe ich sehe Dich nicht über den roten Teppich am Römer flitzen und bitte bevor es dunkel ist !

Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg und warmes, wellenarmes Wasser am frühen morgen in Langen ! Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja dort schon, ich fahre aber mit dem Shuttlebus. 

Gruß


----------



## biologist (21. April 2010)

Kennst du den Kurt persönlich? Naja, ich denke der lässt es sich jetzt einfach mal gut gehen, nachdem er nicht mehr für X-Dream tätig ist. VIP beim IM ist sicherlich nicht schlecht - auf jeden Fall gibts da ein reichhaltiges Buffet (für das ich zB scheiss viel Geld zahle mit dem Startgeld) 
Wenn alles gut läuft bzw so wie geplant, dann treffe ich hoffentlich so gegen 17.30-18 Uhr im Ziel (halb tot) ein


----------



## marc077 (24. April 2010)

Ganz kurzfritig: um 15 Uhr starte ich wieder in KH. Schau um 14:30 hier zum letzten Mal vorbei. Wer also will: PM oder hier posten.

Gruß, Marc

14:44 Uhr: Schade. Demnächst dann mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted140621 (25. April 2010)

marc077 schrieb:


> Ganz kurzfritig: um 15 Uhr starte ich wieder in KH. Schau um 14:30 hier zum letzten Mal vorbei. Wer also will: PM oder hier posten.
> 
> Gruß, Marc
> 
> 14:44 Uhr: Schade. Demnächst dann mal.


 
So langsam könnte man sich ja auch mal auf die Kurzfristigkeit Deiner Runden einstellen. 

Demnächst mal klappt es bestimmt ! 

Frage in die Runde: Wie schaut es am Donnerstag aus ? Ich hätte noch Zeit !

Gruß

Pattrick


----------



## Deleted140621 (8. Mai 2010)

Schöne entspannende Rennrad-Tour heute mit der Legende Scale-RC gedreht.
Nieder-Olm, Sprendlingen, Appelbachtal, Donnersberg, Enkenbach-Alsenborn, Eiswoog, Ramsen, Göllheim, Kircheim-Bolanden und dann irgendwie über Stetten durch das Rheinessische Hügeland nach Alzey und weiter heims nach Saulheim.

Am Ende waren es 159 Km und 1600 Hm in 6 Stunden. 

Herrliches Wetter, tolle Gegend, (Eiswoog+Bischoff-Weizen) ! 

Gruß

Lance4


----------



## Scale-RC (9. Mai 2010)

LANCE4 schrieb:


> Schöne entspannende Rennrad-Tour heute mit der Legende Scale-RC gedreht.
> Nieder-Olm, Sprendlingen, Appelbachtal, Donnersberg, Enkenbach-Alsenborn, Eiswoog, Ramsen, Göllheim, Kircheim-Bolanden und dann irgendwie über Stetten durch das Rheinessische Hügeland nach Alzey und weiter heims nach Saulheim.
> 
> Am Ende waren es 159 Km und 1600 Hm in 6 Stunden.
> ...



....und das bei Superwetter!!......mit der Heldenkurbel ein Schnitt von 25.....Änderung der Übersetzung (Kassette) folgt demnächst!!

..hat echt Spaß gemacht, Danke Lance als Guide, für diese sehr schöne Tour!!!

Gruß

Scale-RC

...un immer schey Noidreede


----------



## cachaca (9. Mai 2010)

wow tolle Tour !

... tja mangels Rennrad wars bei mir eine flache Rheinhessen Tour nur gegen mich und  die Uhr: Mainz - Ingelheim - Schwabenheim - Nieder-Olm und dann nach Hause. Bei Super Wetter 70,2 km 24,2 km/h im Schnitt allerdings nur 412 HM.

Gruß, cachaca.


----------



## Scale-RC (9. Mai 2010)

cachaca schrieb:


> wow tolle Tour !
> 
> ... tja mangels Rennrad wars bei mir eine flache Rheinhessen Tour nur gegen mich und  die Uhr: Mainz - Ingelheim - Schwabenheim - Nieder-Olm und dann nach Hause. Bei Super Wetter 70,2 km 24,2 km/h im Schnitt allerdings nur 412 HM.
> 
> Gruß, cachaca.




.....für eine Regenerationsfahrt gar nicht mal schlecht


----------



## Deleted140621 (9. Mai 2010)

Scale-RC schrieb:


> .....für eine Regenerationsfahrt gar nicht mal schlecht


----------



## Scale-RC (15. Juni 2010)

wünsche allen einen schönen Urlaub...und eine gute Fußball WM

Gruß

Scale-RC


----------



## Scale-RC (6. Juli 2010)

...auch hier Tote Hose


----------



## marc077 (16. August 2010)

Wer von euch fährt beim Rheingau-Marathon mit?
http://www.redpulse.de/index.htm

Gruß, Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scale-RC (17. August 2010)

@ marc077

Ich darf leider nicht mitfahren, da ich Vereinsmitglied bin!

..aber vielleicht sieht man sich!


Gruß

Andy


----------



## Deleted140621 (17. August 2010)

@marc
war bei mir mal auf dem sender, habe aber zur zeit keine lust auf marathon.

@scale-rc
du hast recht, hier ist ja wirklich alles eingeschlafen, trefft ihr euch donnerstags nicht mehr am kreisel in no ?


----------



## Scale-RC (18. August 2010)

...siehe # 360!!

NEIN!!


----------



## Scale-RC (1. September 2010)

@ *cachaca*

Alles Gute zum Burzeltag!!!





Gruß

Scale-RC


----------



## Deleted140621 (1. September 2010)

@cachaca

bon anniversaire mon ami !


gruß
lance4


----------



## cachaca (2. September 2010)

Hi Lance und Scale-RC,

merci beaucoup. C'était très gentil à vous.
Vielen Dank für Eure Glückwünsche !!!

Gruß,
cachaca !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus1 (12. September 2010)

Auch ohne Französich Kenntnisse verspätete Glückwünsche zum Burzeltag.
War jetzt auch schon 2 mal auf dem MTB, macht immer noch Spaß.
Andy dachte schon Du wärst in den ewigen Jagdgründen verloren gegangen, so oft liest man in letzter Zeit von dir.


----------



## cachaca (21. September 2010)

Hallo Zusammen
um die Motivation in der kalten Jahreszeit zu steigern, haben Lance und ich beschlossen uns wieder regelmässig am DO. 19:00 Uhr am gewohnten Treffpunkt zu einer Feierabendrunde zu treffen.

Also: Wer Lust und Zeit hat: kommenden Do., 23.9. - 19:00 Uhr.

Gruß, cachaca.


----------



## klaus1 (21. September 2010)

Ok Jungs versprechen kann ich wie immer nichts allerdings probieren kann ichs. Treffpunkt Kreisel Nieder-Olm?


----------



## Deleted140621 (21. September 2010)

klaus1 schrieb:


> Treffpunkt Kreisel Nieder-Olm?


 
Hi Klaus,

super das Du auch wieder Interesse hast !
Kreisel Nieder-Olm, wie früher auch.


----------



## Deleted140621 (24. September 2010)

Waren gestern zwar "nur" zur zweit, trotzdem ein schönes Funzel-Ründchen gedreht und artig um 21:00 Uhr zu Hause gewesen !

So gehört das !


----------



## klaus1 (28. September 2010)

Hi Leut,
konnte leider nicht Absagen, da ich kein Internet hatte. handynummern allerdings auch keine, ausser von Scale.

Mal schauen eventuell klappt es diesen Donnerstag, wenn ihr nicht fahrt bitte Info.


----------



## Deleted140621 (28. September 2010)

klaus1 schrieb:


> Hi Leut,
> konnte leider nicht Absagen, da ich kein Internet hatte. handynummern allerdings auch keine, ausser von Scale.
> 
> Mal schauen eventuell klappt es diesen Donnerstag, wenn ihr nicht fahrt bitte Info.


 
Du hast ne PN !


----------



## klaus1 (29. September 2010)

Danke ist gespeichert


----------



## Deleted140621 (30. September 2010)

Ich falle wegen Rüsselpest heute aus. 

Die für Sonntag geplante Binger Wald Runde kann ich somit auch nicht führen.

Bis nächsten Donnerstag ! 

So long 
Lance4


----------



## cachaca (30. September 2010)

wg. fiesem Nieselregen sage ich unsere Tour heute ab. Bis nächsten Donnerstag.

Gruß cachaca !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted140621 (4. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe es etwas heftiger auf der Lunge als erwartet und werde die nächsten 3 Wochen definitiv ausfallen.

Gruß

Pattrick


----------



## Scale-RC (5. Oktober 2010)

LANCE4 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich habe es etwas heftiger auf der Lunge als erwartet und werde die nächsten 3 Wochen definitiv ausfallen.
> 
> ...




@ Lance4

Gute Besserung

...kuriere dich aber auch richtig aus!!

Gruß

Scale-RC


----------



## cachaca (7. Oktober 2010)

gute Besserung auch von mir.

Nichtsdestotrotz - heute wieder gleiche Zeit gleicher Ort.
Ich freu mich schon auf viele Teilnehmer.

Viele Grüße,
cachaca!


----------



## cachaca (7. Oktober 2010)

sorry ! leider komme ich heute von der Arbeit nicht rechtzeitig los  
Allen anderen aber einen schönen Bike abend.

Gruß,
cachaca !


----------



## Deleted140621 (18. Oktober 2010)

Wie schaut's diese Woche Donnerstag aus ? 
Ich bin wieder fit, bei trockenem Wetter könnte ich es einrichten.

Gebt mal laut !

Gruß

Pattrick


----------



## marc077 (19. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen. Wie schaut's dieses Jahr denn bei euch mit dem Winterpokal aus?

Gruß, Marc


----------



## Deleted140621 (20. Oktober 2010)

marc077 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Wie schaut's dieses Jahr denn bei euch mit dem Winterpokal aus?
> 
> Gruß, Marc


 
Hi Marc,

Scale-RC wollte was auf die Beine Stellen, weiß nicht wie weit er mit dem Teambuilding ist.
Ich hätte auch Interesse und würde wieder mitmachen.

Gruß

Pattrick


----------



## Scale-RC (20. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ihr habt jetzt die Möglichkeit beim Winterpokal mit zu machen, habe das Team : *Rhoihesse-Team* gegründet, wer also interesse hat, ab 01.11.2010 geht es los!!  


Gruß

Scale-RC


----------



## Deleted140621 (20. Oktober 2010)

Scale-RC schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ihr habt jetzt die Möglichkeit beim Winterpokal mit zu machen, habe das Team : *Rhoihesse-Team* gegründet, wer also interesse hat, ab 01.11.2010 geht es los!!
> 
> ...


 
Bin dabei !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc077 (20. Oktober 2010)

Mitgliedsantrag ist gestellt


----------



## Scale-RC (21. Oktober 2010)

marc077 schrieb:


> Mitgliedsantrag ist gestellt




..statt gegeben 

Gruß

Scale-RC


----------



## Scale-RC (16. Dezember 2010)

?


----------



## Deleted140621 (19. Mai 2011)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Scale-RC !


----------



## Scale-RC (19. Mai 2011)

Vielen Dank!!



...Hust...Hust...der Thread ist ja regelrecht schon eingestaubt...


----------



## Deleted140621 (22. Mai 2011)

. . . . die Rhoihessekurbeler sind und bleiben Kult und unvergessen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted140621 (1. September 2011)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Cachaca !


----------



## Scale-RC (1. September 2011)

*Happy Birthday Cachaca!!!!*


----------



## Scale-RC (10. Oktober 2011)

*@ Lance4*

*Happy Birthday Lance4!!*


----------



## Scale-RC (9. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Leutz,

Cut, eine neue Zeitrechnung....

Heute war die 1. Ausfahrt nach langer langer Zeit...und das trotz starkem Gegenwind, der uns nicht nur geologisch in der Vergangenheit um die Ohren pfiff, warum auch immer......., schön, das die Rheinhessische Radsportkultur nicht ganz versiegt ist, *NEIN*, im Gegenteil, es scheint sich eine neue Interessengemeinschaft gefunden zu haben, die den sportlichen Ehrgeiz in den Vordergrund gestellt hat, also, auf ein Neues,zum einen, wollen wir unsere Fangemeinschaft nicht Enttäuschen, zum Anderen anregen, sich uns an zu schliessen, nächster Treff ist für den kommenden Donnerstag, den 15.12.2011 an der bekannten Stelle um 18:30 Uhr geplant......also, ziert euch nicht, wir freuen uns über jeden Teilnehmer, der Spaß am biken hat.....

..bis dahin

...die Legende

Scale-RC

*R.I.P* The "O", ORHK, Oberkurbel usw.


----------



## schiggyf (9. Dezember 2011)

Scale-RC schrieb:


> nächster Treff ist für den kommenden Donnerstag, den 15.12.2011 an der bekannten Stelle um 18:30 Uhr geplant.....


Wo ist denn dieser geheimnisvolle Ort.
Leider konnte die Forensuche auch kein Licht ins Dunkel bringen


----------



## Deleted140621 (9. Dezember 2011)

Scale-RC schrieb:


> Hallo Leutz,
> Cut, eine neue Zeitrechnung....
> Heute war die 1. Ausfahrt nach langer langer Zeit...


 
75% Anwesenheit ! Schön war's . . .nur nächste Woche bitte nicht wieder bis 1 Uhr in den Folgetag hinein !


----------



## Scale-RC (9. Dezember 2011)

..war eben ein echter Nightride...und hat, Dank dem Gegenwind, eben etwas länger gedauert...


----------



## Deleted140621 (19. Dezember 2011)

Geht am 22.12. was ?
Könnte um 18:30 Uhr am Treffpunkt sein und würde unter Zwang sogar auf
den WM nach MZ fahren ! 
Abschluß im Bistro ist natürlich obligatorisch.


----------



## Deleted140621 (8. Januar 2012)

Sind alle Rhoihessekurbeler gut ins neue Jahr gestartet ?

Wann ist die nächste Ausfahrt mit dem MTB oder RR ? 

Brauche etwas Programm die nächste Zeit, habe im Skiurlaub ordentlich Potential um die Hüfte aufgebaut !


----------



## Deleted140621 (15. Januar 2012)

War ne gute und lockere Runde bei Kaiserwetter heute Jungs  ! 
Hat Spass gemacht !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scale-RC (16. Januar 2012)

@ Lance4

..ja, war wirklich eine schöne, lockere Ausfahrt

Gruß

Scale-RC


----------



## Deleted140621 (17. Januar 2012)

@Scale-RC
lebt cachaca eigentlich noch ?


----------



## Scale-RC (17. Januar 2012)

LANCE4 schrieb:


> @Scale-RC
> lebt cachaca eigentlich noch ?


 

@ Lance4

ja, müsste er....habe in diversen Zeitungs-Annoncen seinen Namen bisher nicht finden bzw. lesen müssen


----------



## Deleted140621 (18. Januar 2012)

schiggyf schrieb:


> Wo ist denn dieser geheimnisvolle Ort.
> Leider konnte die Forensuche auch kein Licht ins Dunkel bringen



wer ist denn dieser schiggyf, kennt den jemand hier ?


----------



## Deleted140621 (18. Januar 2012)

Scale-RC schrieb:


> @ Lance4
> 
> ja, müsste er....habe in diversen Zeitungs-Annoncen seinen Namen bisher nicht finden bzw. lesen müssen



dann sollten wir ihn reaktivieren, oder ?

weißt du was/mehr von:

schugger
gazella
freeclimb
redfoxy
rhoihesse
berndie
marc
biologist
klaus1 

???


----------



## Scale-RC (18. Januar 2012)

LANCE4 schrieb:


> dann sollten wir ihn reaktivieren, oder ?
> 
> weißt du was/mehr von:
> 
> ...


 

@Lance4

..ein paar haben das Lager gewechselt, fahren anscheinend mehr Trennscheibe 

..nur frage ich mich schon die ganze Zeit : warum haben wir so viele Hits...Interesse scheint ja generell zu bestehen...oder sind das alles Fans mittlerweile???


----------



## Scale-RC (18. Januar 2012)

LANCE4 schrieb:


> wer ist denn dieser schiggyf, kennt den jemand hier ?


 

..hier kennt ihn niemand

..aber im Schwesterforum kein unbeschriebenes Blatt


----------



## Scale-RC (21. Januar 2012)

@ All

...fährt Morgen jemand??


----------



## Deleted140621 (22. Januar 2012)

Scale-RC schrieb:


> @ All
> 
> ...fährt Morgen jemand??



Shit, zu spät gelesen, ich fahre gegen 12Uhr noch ne kleine Runde MTB, für RR ist es mir zu windig auf den Strassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scale-RC (22. Januar 2012)

LANCE4 schrieb:


> Shit, zu spät gelesen, ich fahre gegen 12Uhr noch ne kleine Runde MTB, für RR ist es mir zu windig auf den Strassen.




du hast meine Nummer!!!...


----------



## Deleted140621 (22. Januar 2012)

Nach einem kleinem Dienstgang zum Bäcker, hab ich dann doch lieber die Sauna in Betrieb genommen ! 

Werde heute abend aber noch im Schwimmbad paar Kacheln zählen.

Wie schaut es am nächsten Donnerstag mit "Nightride" aus ?


----------



## Scale-RC (23. Januar 2012)

LANCE4 schrieb:


> Nach einem kleinem Dienstgang zum Bäcker, hab ich dann doch lieber die Sauna in Betrieb genommen !
> 
> Werde heute abend aber noch im Schwimmbad paar Kacheln zählen.
> 
> Wie schaut es am nächsten Donnerstag mit "Nightride" aus ?


 

...bis jetzt sieht es zumindest gut aus


----------



## Deleted140621 (30. Januar 2012)

Wird am kommenden Donnerstag gefahren ? 

Die angekündigten Temperaturen laden ja förmlich zu einem Winternightride ein !


----------



## Scale-RC (30. Januar 2012)

LANCE4 schrieb:


> Wird am kommenden Donnerstag gefahren ?
> 
> Die angekündigten Temperaturen laden ja förmlich zu einem Winternightride ein !


 

...ja, warum eigentlich nicht??

..bin schon gespannt wer sich alles ankündigt für den Donnerstag!!


----------



## Deleted140621 (31. Januar 2012)

Scale-RC schrieb:


> ..bin schon gespannt wer sich alles ankündigt für den Donnerstag!!


 
Ja, schauen wir mal ! 
Treffpunkt 18:30 Uhr ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scale-RC (1. Februar 2012)

LANCE4 schrieb:


> Treffpunkt 18:30 Uhr ?


 

..sollte eigentlich klappen, aber bei diesen Temperaturen nicht länger als 1,5-2 Stunden!!..es wird mächtig kalt


Treffpunkt an historischer Stätte wie gehabt

Treffpunkt 18:30!!!

Gruß

Scale-RC


----------



## Deleted140621 (1. Februar 2012)

2 Stunden klingt sehr vernünftig !
Zur Not werden wir uns bei einem kühlen Weizen in Zornheim
oder Hahnheim aufwärmen.


----------



## Scale-RC (1. Februar 2012)

LANCE4 schrieb:


> 2 Stunden klingt sehr vernünftig !
> Zur Not werden wir uns bei einem kühlen Weizen in Zornheim
> oder Hahnheim aufwärmen.


 

...da wäre nach der Fahrzeit eher ein Glühwein...achso...en Glühwoi angesagt


----------



## Deleted140621 (3. Februar 2012)

Die Absage kam noch rechtzeitig ! 
Mir wäre es eh zu kalt gewesen.


----------



## Deleted140621 (5. Februar 2012)

Lockere Runde mit Scale-RC und Cachaca ab Nieder Olm einschl. Kaffeepäuschen in Gau-Algesheim. 

Hoffe Ihr seid noch gut heims gekommen.

Gestern 120 Minuten alleine, heute 135 Minuten in der Gruppe. 
Länger geht einfach nicht, hatte wieder eiskalte Füße trotz Skisocken und Überschuhen.

Bis demnächst, hat wieder Spass gemacht !


----------



## Deleted140621 (10. Februar 2012)

Wird am Sonntag wieder gefahren ?


----------



## Deleted140621 (12. Februar 2012)

War heute fast 3 Stunden alleine unterwegs, hat riesig Spaß gemacht im Schnee gepuderten Ober Olmer Wald und am Bismarckturm in Ingelheim.

Scale und Cachaca sind wohl Studiohasen geworden !

Hoffentlich kommt jetzt diese Woche richtig Schnee !


----------



## Scale-RC (14. Februar 2012)

*@ Redfoxy*

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Scale-RC (14. Februar 2012)

LANCE4 schrieb:


> Scale und Cachaca sind wohl Studiohasen geworden !


 

..ich mit Sicherheit nicht, bin kein Weischei

Gruß

Scale-RC


----------



## Deleted140621 (15. Februar 2012)

Ich frage mal vorsichtig wegen kommenden Sonntag an.
Wer hat Zeit ab 12 Uhr, Treffpunkt Kreisel ? 

Helau  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted140621 (21. Mai 2012)

Besser zwei Tage zu spät als nie, wünsche ich unserem Scale-RC zu seinem Ehrentag
nachträglich noch schnell alles Gute ! 

Gruß aus Saulheim


----------



## Deleted140621 (3. Juni 2012)

Jungs, wir haben unseren 4 Jähriges verpasst !


----------



## marc077 (13. September 2012)

Fährt hier einer von euch noch gelegentlich über Wingertswege oder ist das gänzlich eingeschlafen, zumindest hier im Forum?

Gruß, Marc


----------



## Deleted140621 (13. September 2012)

Der Thread dient nur noch zur Andacht !

Alle(s) gestorben. . . . Scale_RC und  Cachaca fahren wohl noch gelegentlich, schreib die Beiden doch mal direkt an.
Denke nicht das hier noch jemand regelmäßig reinschaut.


----------



## chotschen (27. November 2012)

Vielleicht schauen ja andere "Neue" rein wie ich?
Suche "Anschluss" in bzw. rund um Alzey, unter der Woche abends für 1-2h bzw. am WE gerne auch mal längere Touren bis zu 3-4h. 
Bin MTB-Wiederanfänger mit Nachholbedarf, was Technik angeht. Fitness geht so. Also beste Voraussetzungen. 
Mal sehen, ob sich doch jemand meldet. AZ scheint eher MTB-Diaspora zu sein.


----------



## Deleted140621 (27. November 2012)

chotschen schrieb:


> Bin MTB-Wiederanfänger mit Nachholbedarf, was Technik angeht. Fitness geht so. Also beste Voraussetzungen.


 
Eher nicht ! ;-)
Sind zwar alle vom Winde verweht, jedoch haben die meisten sich vom Niveau und Trainingsumfang ziemlich gesteigert.
Rennräder wurden auch noch im Fuhrpark aufgenommen. . . . , lauter Suchties hier !


----------



## chotschen (27. November 2012)

Bin schon mit Scale in Kontakt.
Aber vielleicht finden sich ja noch andere?
Gebe zu, Alzey ist nicht gerade ideal zum Mountainbiken, mangels Wald und wirklichen Bergen. Vielleicht liegt's daran?


----------



## marc077 (27. November 2012)

Hallo,

ich fahre unter der Woche bis zu 3x momentan eine Runde im Dunkeln über die Weinwirtschaftswege in Richtung N.-O. und Stadecken. Alles GA1 bis GA2. Start meist erst um 21 Uhr in Schornsheim. Dauer 1 bis max. 2 Stunden. Danach geht der Akku der Photonenkanone zur Neige oder aber die Füße fangen dann an taub zu werden. Falls jemand in der Nähe ist und sich gelegentlich spontan anschließen mag, .... Ach ja: mit dem MTB.

Gruß, Marc


----------



## Deleted140621 (27. November 2012)

chotschen schrieb:


> Bin schon mit Scale in Kontakt.


 
Eine Legende, bei Ihm bist Du in sehr guten Händen ! 

@_marc_
Wie schaut es bei Dir an den Wochenenden aus ?
Fahre auch über den Winter am Sonntag zur familientauglichen Zeit
um 09:30 Uhr los, i.d.R. etwa für 3-4 Stunden, Richtung meistens 
OO Wald, GoWa, Ingelheim. 

Würde aber auch gerne mal Richtung AZ fahren, mit Trails sollte es 
in der Gegend um den Teufelsrutsch, Wiesbachtal ganz gut aussehen.

Kenne auch jemand der ab KiBo Haide den Donnersberg unsicher macht,
den könnte man auch aktivieren.

In den Sommermonaten bin ich meistens mit dem Rennrad und einer Betriebssportgruppe ab Nieder-Olm unterwegs, im Winter habe ich einefach keine Lust auf Trennscheiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chotschen (27. November 2012)

Kibo, Haide, Schillerhain, da wäre ich auch dabei. Wendelsheim, Nieder-Wiesen auch kein Problem, mir sogar fast etwas lieber. Da könnte ich mit dem Rad hinkommen und bräuchte nicht den Kofferraum umzubauen (auch kein Akt, aber wenn ich's nicht zu machen brauche, ist es mir auch Recht).
Sonntag ist mir immer am liebsten, vor allem morgens, ab 9 oder 10 Uhr ist bei mir realistisch.


----------



## Deleted140621 (27. November 2012)

chotschen schrieb:


> Kibo, Haide, Schillerhain, da wäre ich auch dabei. Wendelsheim, Nieder-Wiesen auch kein Problem, mir sogar fast etwas lieber. Da könnte ich mit dem Rad hinkommen und bräuchte nicht den Kofferraum umzubauen (auch kein Akt, aber wenn ich's nicht zu machen brauche, ist es mir auch Recht).
> Sonntag ist mir immer am liebsten, vor allem morgens, ab 9 oder 10 Uhr ist bei mir realistisch.


 
Ich habe am kommenden Sonntag Zeit !
Vielleicht läßt sich ja was organisieren und wir können etwas Schnee unter die Stollen nehmen ?

Aus und nach Frankreich fährt ja auch ein Zug. ;-)


----------



## chotschen (27. November 2012)

Diesen Sonntag bin ich eigentlich mit einem ehem. Arbeitskollegen im Taunus zum MTBen verabredet. 

Wie sieht es Samstag bei Dir aus?

Frankreich?


----------



## Deleted140621 (27. November 2012)

@Scale  @cachaca

Wann geht's denn wieder mit den unterwöchigen Weihnachtsmarktausfahrten Richtung Mainz los ?


----------



## Deleted140621 (27. November 2012)

chotschen schrieb:


> Diesen Sonntag bin ich eigentlich mit einem ehem. Arbeitskollegen im Taunus zum MTBen verabredet.
> 
> Wie sieht es Samstag bei Dir aus?
> 
> Frankreich?


 
Als Manizer lernt man, das alles was südlich von Nieder Olm liegt Frankreich ist ! ;-)
Samstag bin leider in Kölle !
Dann fassen wir mal den 08.12. ins Auge, oder ? 
  @Scale
Fußballverpflichtungen müßte bald enden, oder ?


----------



## chotschen (27. November 2012)

Vor Frankreich kommt noch eine Menge. Lassen wir die *räusper* Pfalz aussen vor, kommt noch das schönste Bundesland der Welt.
Aber gut, ich als Zugezogener, aber sich mittlerweile als Rheinhesse fühlender enthalte mich da jetzt mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chotschen (29. November 2012)

Fährt heute Abend irgendwer irgendwo?


----------



## Ripman (29. November 2012)

Ist das eventuell interessant: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=601164


----------



## chotschen (29. November 2012)

Danke. Habe ich schon gesehen. 18:30 Uhr schaffe ich donnerstags aber nicht. 
Arbeite bei Winnweiler und das donnerstags bis 18 Uhr. Wenn ich bis 17 Uhr arbeite, kann ich 18:30 Uhr in Gonsenheim vielleicht packen. Aber das wäre dann nur dienstags der Fall.


----------



## Deleted140621 (7. Dezember 2012)

Am Sonntag wer Lust mit dem "Stolligen" etwas durch den rheinhessischen Tiefschnee zu wedeln ?


----------



## chotschen (7. Dezember 2012)

Lust definitiv, ja.
Bin aber Samstag schon bei der Nikolaustour in Homburg dabei und muss Sonntag für eine Geschäftsreise packen.
Wann würdest Du denn fahren wollen und wo, wie lange etc.?
Ich würde, wenn überhaupt (muss mal sehen, wie die Tour am Samstag wird), auf jeden Fall morgens fahren wollen.


----------



## Deleted140621 (7. Dezember 2012)

Bin flexibel. . . , mach mal ne Ansage wo und wann.


----------



## chotschen (7. Dezember 2012)

Ich kenne rund um AZ nur gute Rennradstrecken. 
Im GoWa, Ober-Olm etc. kenne ich mich überhaupt nicht aus. Ausserdem war ich erst einmal am Schillerhain bzw. Donnersberg. 
Daher bin ich ein schlechter Ratgeber bzw. Vorschläger  , sondern würde mich lieber Ortskundigen anschliessen.
11 Uhr etwa wäre mir recht. Bis dahin weiss ich, wie fit ich von Samstag bin und habe nachmittags noch genug Luft, zum Packen.
Ist zu zweit aber halt riskant, wenn einer kurzfristig absagen müsste.


----------



## chotschen (8. Dezember 2012)

Brauche nach der Tour heute morgen einen Regenerationstag.
Nächsten Sonntag morgens könnte es ggf klappen. Aber nicht zu spät, mittags ist Gansessen bei Schwiegereltern.


----------



## Deleted140621 (8. Dezember 2012)

Komme gerade von einem Traumfeuerabend, morgen geht mal absolut gar nichts bei mir ! 

Fassen wir mal den nächsten Sonntag fix ins Auge !


----------



## Scale-RC (9. Dezember 2012)

..es schneit mal wieder...sage daher für heute ab....wenn das Wetter passt bin ich am nächsten Sonntag dabei.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted140621 (9. Dezember 2012)

Habe mich heute doch noch 90 Minuten auf dem Ergometer vergnügt und dabei die weiße Pracht mit Blick aus dem Fenster genießen können.


----------

